#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Прибежище и обеты в тхераваде

## Dondhup

Один господин утверждает что в традиции тхеравада возможно практика без принятия Прибежища у монаха, а возможно принятие Прибежище самостоятельно по текстам,  соответствует ли это действительности. Возможно ли самопосвященрие в монахи или самопринятие обетов буддиста-мирянина ? Заранее благодарен за ответы.

----------

Калкий (11.01.2013), Лери (10.01.2013)

----------


## Raudex

У нас Прибежища и панча сила не являются необходим формальным условием для начала практик, от которого зависит допуск к чему то большему, это просто веское заявление о решимости и установка эмоциональной связи с традицией. Однако тем не менее соблюдение формальности тут очень уместно, обычно на деле всё таки испрашивают Прибежища и обеты у монаха, как акт некоего традиционного ритуального очищения, перед тем как предпринять что-то значительное. Делают это регулярно, по мере пятнания обетов и Прибежищ. Но скажем проявление щедрости к бхикху сангхи и соблюдение нравсвенной чистоты в любом случае принёсёт плод, хотя без чёткого осознания благотворности этих действий (что естесвенно для того кто искренне принял Прибежища, а не просто кормит голодранцев),  конечно плод будет не так крут.
А вот самопринятие в монахи совершенно исключено, потому что Упасампада со всеми формальными условиями прописана в Винае.
Такой мирянин при всем рвении и безгрешности всё равно будет злостным оскорбителем Дхаммы, потому что присвоит атрибуты как вор.

----------

Ittosai (10.01.2013), Joy (11.01.2013), sergey (10.01.2013), Shus (10.01.2013), Tong Po (10.01.2013), Vidyadhara (10.01.2013), Vladiimir (10.01.2013), Ануруддха (10.01.2013), Аурум (10.01.2013), Богдан Б (10.01.2013), Германн (10.01.2013), Дубинин (10.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Калкий (11.01.2013), Карло (11.01.2013), Лери (10.01.2013), Маркион (11.01.2013), Михаил Макушев (10.01.2013), Ритл (10.01.2013), Топпер- (10.01.2013), Федор Ф (10.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Один господин утверждает что в традиции тхеравада возможно практика без принятия Прибежища у монаха, а возможно принятие Прибежище самостоятельно по текстам,  соответствует ли это действительности. Возможно ли самопосвященрие в монахи или самопринятие обетов буддиста-мирянина ? Заранее благодарен за ответы.


Самопосвящение в монахи невозможно. Упасампада - это точная, можно сказать, юридическая процедура, которая должна иметь все составляющие. Например, без патты и рясы также не постригут. Даже сутта есть в которой Будда отказывает в упасампаде человеку более, чем достойному стать членом Сангхи на том основании, что у него ещё нет патты и рясы. Впоследствии этого человека забодала корова и он так и не стал монахом.

Насчёт Прибежища есть разные мнения, но традиция сложилась такая, что без монаха в нормальных условиях это не производят. Тем более, что в тхераваде, в отличие от ваджраяны, с Прибежищем сразу же принимаются пять обетов мирянина, а взять обеты без монаха, как я понимаю, невозможно. Т.е. можно их придерживаться, но настояещей Паньча силой это не будет. Будет только добровольным исполнением правил. Но точно также человек может и обеты монаха добровольно исполнять не становясь от этого монахом..
Вот, Павел Буре переводил когда-то хорошие статьи бхиккху Бодхи на эту тему: Прибежище и обеты.
А вот практика, как то: щедрость, нравственность, медитация, сорадование, служение, изучение Дхаммы и т.п. вполне возможны и без Прибежища. Возможно они в этом случае немного меньше заслуг принесут, т.к. правильных взглядов ещё нет. Но всё-равно это полезно делать.



> А вот самопринятие в монахи совершенно исключено, потому что Упасампада со всеми формальными условиями прописана в Винае.
> Такой мирянин при всем рвении и безгрешности всё равно будет злостным оскорбителем Дхаммы, потому что присвоит атрибуты как вор.


По идее его вообще после такого акта не должны стричь, как вора.

----------

Bob (10.01.2013), Ittosai (10.01.2013), Joy (11.01.2013), Raudex (10.01.2013), Shus (10.01.2013), Ануруддха (10.01.2013), Аурум (10.01.2013), Богдан Б (10.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Калкий (11.01.2013), Маркион (11.01.2013), Ритл (10.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.01.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Самопосвящение в монахи невозможно. Упасампада - это точная, можно сказать, юридическая процедура, которая должна иметь все составляющие. Например, без патты и рясы также не постригут. Даже сутта есть в которой Будда отказывает в упасампаде человеку более, чем достойному стать членом Сангхи на том основании, что у него ещё нет патты и рясы. Впоследствии этого человека забодала корова и он так и не стал монахом.


патта и чивара не самое главное тут, постриженный без этих вещей монах будет легитимным, хотя упаджая и получит не хилый проступок, а вот наличие бхиккху сангхи (четвёрка) - по настоящему важный момент. Без неё Упасампада просто не возможна.


> По идее его вообще после такого акта не должны стричь, как вора.


совершенно верно, только в саманеры

----------

Аурум (10.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Калкий (11.01.2013), Топпер- (10.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> патта и чивара не самое главное тут, постриженный без этих вещей монах будет легитимным, хотя упаджая и получит не хилый проступок, а вот наличие бхиккху сангхи (четвёрка) - по настоящему важный момент. Без неё Упасампада просто не возможна.


это я к тому, что даже одежда и патта важны. Это же не просто так введено.

----------

Аурум (10.01.2013), Калкий (11.01.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> это я к тому, что даже одежда и патта важны. Это же не просто так введено.


я немного в другой плоскости говорил, какая упасампада законна, а какая нет.  что есть необходимые условия, которые не возможно игнорировать (их не так много), и есть желательные, которые хороший упаджая конечно не упустит.
А так то Упасампада может быть остановлена вообще без видимых причин, например если упаджая счёл что претендент не очень хороший.
Рано как и безупречная Упасампада будет недействительной, если клиент изначально пришёл, например, с параджикой на совести.

----------

Аурум (10.01.2013), Калкий (11.01.2013), Топпер- (10.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> с Прибежищем сразу же принимаются пять обетов мирянина, а взять обеты без монаха, как я понимаю, невозможно. Т.е. можно их придерживаться, но настояещей Паньча силой это не будет. Будет только добровольным исполнением правил


Не соглашусь. Как раз наоборот - добровольное исполнение 5 правил без "юридических рамок" как раз и является настоящей панчасилой. Тогда как "из-под палки" в виде неких обещаний/обетов таковой как раз не является. Получается, если "не принял", то "могу и не соблюдать". А "если принял", то "вроде как надо бы соблюдать". Искусственность чистой воды. Получается соблюдение не из внутреннего убеждения, а из-за цепляния за правила и обеты (что, кстати, суть вторая сансарная окова).




> Но точно также человек может и обеты монаха добровольно исполнять не становясь от этого монахом.


Панчасила не аналогична монашеской патимоккхе. И чтобы стать буддистом-мирянином нет нужды проходить какие-то посвящения и принятия каких-то обетов, как то в случае с монашеством. По крайней мере, это не канонично.

----------

AndyZ (10.01.2013), Bob (10.01.2013), Shus (10.01.2013), Tong Po (10.01.2013), Аурум (10.01.2013), Дмитрий С (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Калкий (11.01.2013), Кхантибало (10.01.2013), Лери (10.01.2013), Маркион (11.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (05.07.2013), Ритл (10.01.2013), Тао (10.01.2013), Федор Ф (10.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.01.2013), Яреб (18.01.2013)

----------


## Kit

> Монахами являются Аджан Тонг и Пра Офер, тайцами - Аджан Тонг и  Танат Чиндапорн. Все необходимые традиционные буддийские церемонии и дана будут обязательно. Это важно. Не обязательно становиться монахом, чтобы идти по этому пути. Но, конечно, искренне практикующие монахи достигнут цели быстрее)


Благодарю за ответ. Я имел в виду что, если вместо монахов будут мирские учителя, то дану монахам уже не получиться поднести и церемонии не кому будет вести.

----------

Joy (10.01.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

Все необходимые церемонии будут проводиться учителями-мирянами(если монахи не приедут) и дану им тоже можно будет поднести при желании. Поверьте, у некоторых учителей-мирян заслуг не меньше, чем у  монахов :Smilie:  А монахи будут учить или миряне не настолько важно, насколько важна ваша собственная работа. За нас никто ее не сделает :Wink: 






> Благодарю за ответ. Я имел в виду что, если вместо монахов будут мирские учителя, то дану монахам уже не получиться поднести и церемонии не кому будет вести.

----------

Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013)

----------


## Ittosai

Дана мирянам как бы не совсем то же самое что и дана монахам... :Smilie:

----------

Joy (10.01.2013), Kit (10.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Не соглашусь. Как раз наоборот - добровольное исполнение 5 правил без "юридических рамок" как раз и является настоящей панчасилой. Тогда как "из-под палки" в виде неких обещаний/обетов таковой как раз не является. Получается, если "не принял", то "могу и не соблюдать". А "если принял", то "вроде как надо бы соблюдать". Искусственность чистой воды. Получается соблюдение не из внутреннего убеждения, а из-за цепляния за правила и обеты (что, кстати, суть вторая сансарная окова).


а разве кто то тут пишет про выполнение из под палки? формальное обещание - сильный эмоциональный шаг, который,если он от сердца сделан - будет весьма эффективен.
Внутренее убеждение и даёт цепляние к обетам, и это для мирянина - хорошее цепляние - непотакание более грубым килесам.

----------

Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Карло (11.01.2013), Маркион (11.01.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013)

----------


## Kit

> Дана мирянам как бы не совсем то же самое что и дана монахам...


Ну да, об этом и разговор.
С церемониями тоже самое. Дозволительно ли, что бы мирские учителя проводили церемонии?
А как на счет церемонии Прибежища и церемонии принятия обетов?

----------

Joy (10.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

В Маханама сутте (*пора её перевести, причём лучше с пали*)
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....025.kuma.html
говорится, что буддист-мирянин - это тот, кто принял 3 прибежища. 
Праведный буддист-мирянин - это тот, кто соблюдает 5 правил.

В сутте не говорится о обязательности каких-либо церемоний и ритуалов. В Каноне случаи принятия прибежища описываются как публичное заявление перед Буддой: "пусть почтенный запомнит меня как мирского последователя, принявшего прибежище в нём отныне и до конца жизни" (см. например Васала сутта - СНп 1.7 http://dhamma.ru/canon/kn/snp/sut_nip.htm#_Toc484786508 )
Обычно такое заявление означало решимость поддерживать общину материально.

В комментарии к Кхуддакапатхе принятие прибежища трактуется как умственный акт
http://www.theravada.su/translations/File/179#p8972

Хотя в настоящее время принято формально "просить" прибежища и правила у монаха, это всё-таки формальный ритуал и его отсутствие не должно никак препятствовать практике.
Если мирянин не принял прибежище на умственном уровне, то никакой ритуал не сделает его буддистом. 

Прибежище - это не вещь, которая лежит у монаха в кармане и которую он может дать, а может не дать. Здесь возникает путаница с вступлением в монашескую общину, которая требует официального собрания Сангхи и согласия всех присутствующих монахов, с христианским крещением без которого человек не может считаться христианином, и, возможно, с посвящениями в махаяне/ваджраяне. Также возможно, что это ответ на желание западных буддистов, желающих получить что-то вроде крещения, поскольку они выросли в христианской среде.

Ритуал принятия прибежища с участием монаха не даёт никакой "благодати" и не налагает никаких строгих обязательств на мирянина. Здесь опять большое отличие от вступления в монашескую общину. Монах *обязан* соблюдать правила монашеской дисциплины и если он себя будет плохо вести - это навредит всей сангхе и репутации учения Будды в целом.
К буддисту-мирянину всё это не относится. Мирянин должен стараться соблюдать 5 правил, но это нужно ему самому для продвижения по пути. Если он будет нарушать, репутация учения Будды практически не пострадает.

Также большая разница в случае нарушения правил дисциплины. Монах в случае нарушения должен провести искупительную процедуру, соответствующую тяжести проступка (признать нарушение, сдать неразрешённым образом полученную вещь, пройти испытательный срок под надзором других монахов и т.п.). Мирянин при нарушении 5 правил ничего не обязан делать.

Если монах себя плохо ведёт, монашеская община вправе наложить на него наказание (не телесное  :Smilie:  ). На буддиста-мирянина буддийская община не может наложить никаких наказаний (хотя могут не пускать на собрания  :Smilie:  ).


Подробно о принятии прибежища и правил
http://www.theravada.su/translations/Project/6

----------

AndyZ (10.01.2013), Bob (10.01.2013), Epihod (24.05.2013), Ittosai (10.01.2013), Raudex (10.01.2013), Shus (10.01.2013), SlavaR (10.01.2013), Thaitali (10.01.2013), Tong Po (10.01.2013), Vladiimir (10.01.2013), Zom (10.01.2013), Ануруддха (10.01.2013), Богдан Б (10.01.2013), Дмитрий С (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Калкий (11.01.2013), Лери (10.01.2013), Маркион (11.01.2013), Ритл (10.01.2013), Федор Ф (10.01.2013), Фил (10.01.2013), Яреб (18.01.2013)

----------


## Фил

> формальное обещание - сильный эмоциональный шаг, который,если он от сердца сделан - будет весьма эффективен.


Для кого-то сильный (если человек - эмоциональный).
Для кого-то никакой (если человек - спокойный).
Очень "патриотическое воспитание" напоминает.
Надо решить что важнее: слова или дела.

----------

Vladiimir (10.01.2013), Дмитрий С (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013)

----------


## Фил

Пацан сказал - пацан сделал.
Если не сделал - еще раз сказал.
 :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Даже сутта есть в которой Будда отказывает в упасампаде человеку более, чем достойному стать членом Сангхи на том основании, что у него ещё нет патты и рясы. Впоследствии этого человека забодала корова и он так и не стал монахом.


Монахом не успел стать, но достиг освобождения, однако. Правда, с одной остановкой - В Чистых обителях. Только раз услышав Дхамму из уст Будды.

_"С разрушением пяти низших уз, член рода Пуккусати переродился в Чистых Обителях и достигнет  конечной Ниббаны там, не возвращаясь из того мира" / МН 140_

----------

Bob (10.01.2013), Joy (11.01.2013), Tong Po (10.01.2013), Zom (10.01.2013), Дмитрий С (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Лери (10.01.2013), Тао (10.01.2013), Топпер- (10.01.2013), Фил (10.01.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

наверное лучше, когда церемонии проводит монах :Smilie:  так принято или потому, что считается у него больше накопленных заслуг. скажите, если знаете, почему еще?
В моем понимании церемония - это осознанное и искреннее согласие/принятие прибежища, нравственных предписаний и т.д. самим человеком.
Дана - да, чем выше статус монаха, тем ценнее ваш дар для вас (вашей кармы) но монахи ведь тоже разные бывают :Smilie: 




> Ну да, об этом и разговор.
> С церемониями тоже самое. Дозволительно ли, что бы мирские учителя проводили церемонии?
> А как на счет церемонии Прибежища и церемонии принятия обетов?

----------


## Ittosai

Понятное дело что Прибежище можно и самому принять..но это ведь ритрит где даётся 8 правил,а в конце ритрита должна проводиться церемония снятия 8 правил и принятия снова 5 правил. Поэтому желательно конечно чтобы был монах, который будет проводить всю эту церемонию. А иначе будет похоже на випассану Гоенка. Что касается разных монахов,то вот что об этом пишет дост. Леди Саядо http://www.theravada.su/translations/Project/19

----------

Joy (11.01.2013), Kit (10.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Карло (11.01.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013), Фил (10.01.2013)

----------


## Kit

Монах и мирянин различаться совсем не по кол-ву заслуг. Присутствует целый комплекс различий. Например даже падший монах обладает совсем иным статусом, чем добропорядочный мирянин, и достоин подношений и почтения как монах, из-за того что связан с Учением силой церемонии Упасампады. В частности об этом подробно пишет Леди Саядо. Ittosai привел ссылку на текст. То есть дана падшему монаху даст больше заслуг чем дана даже добропорядочному мирянину (во всяком случае я так это понимаю).
Как бы там ни было, если это ретрит в рамках традиционной Тхеравады, то мне кажется, что необходимо присутствие именно монаха для проведения церемоний, принятия Прибежища, обетов, получения даны, и всего прочего.
Я не очень хорошо разбираюсь в этом вопросе, и может быть наши, российские монахи смогут объяснить все более подробно и ясно.

----------

Joy (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

данные учителя-миряне проводить такие церемонии имеют право и присутствие монаха не является обязательным условием проведения курса :Smilie:  есть более важные вещи. Мы говорим об учителя-мирянах, а не просто о мирянах. Для полноты картины можно спросить мнение не только российских монахов, но и тайских :Smilie: 





> Монах и мирянин различаться совсем не по кол-ву заслуг. Присутствует целый комплекс различий. Например даже падший монах обладает совсем иным статусом, чем добропорядочный мирянин, и достоин подношений и почтения как монах, из-за того что связан с Учением силой церемонии Упасампады. В частности об этом подробно пишет Леди Саядо. Ittosai привел ссылку на текст. То есть дана падшему монаху даст больше заслуг чем дана даже добропорядочному мирянину (во всяком случае я так это понимаю).
> Как бы там ни было, если это ретрит в рамках традиционной Тхеравады, то мне кажется, что необходимо присутствие именно монаха для проведения церемоний, принятия Прибежища, обетов, получения даны, и всего прочего.
> Я не очень хорошо разбираюсь в этом вопросе, и может быть наши, российские монахи смогут объяснить все более подробно и ясно.

----------

Kit (10.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013)

----------


## Kit

И все таки, как решить вопрос с принятием Прибежищем и обетов, если ритрит будут проводить мирские учителя?

*Thaital*i, да конечно, если есть такая возможность хотелось бы услышать мнение тайских учителей (монахов) по этому вопросу.




> Мы говорим об учителя-мирянах, а не просто о мирянах.


В чем принципиальное отличие?

----------

Топпер- (11.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Монахом не успел стать, но достиг освобождения, однако. Правда, с одной остановкой - В Чистых обителях. Только раз услышав Дхамму из уст Будды.
> "С разрушением пяти низших уз, член рода Пуккусати переродился в Чистых Обителях и достигнет конечной Ниббаны там, не возвращаясь из того мира" / МН 140


По Комментарию, было 5 таких личностей, которых забодала одна и та же корова с телёнком (там рассказывается кармическая история, почему она их убила). Все они из разряда Бахии - короче говоря, скорее аскеты, а не миряне. Бахия был одним из них, кстати. И его тоже та же корова забодала насмерть. И он тоже не успел получить монашеское посвящение, но умер будучи архатом.




> Внутренее убеждение и даёт цепляние к обетам


Как раз внешнее убеждение даёт цепляние к обетам. По типу когда человек думает так: "Я вроде как буддист, и не хочу, чтобы люди думали, что я плохой буддист, а хочу чтобы думали, что я хороший буддист. А хорошие буддисты, вроде как, должны соблюдать 5 _обетов_. Буду тоже соблюдать их тогда".

А внутреннее убеждение цепляния не даёт, потому что произрастает из мудрости, из чёткого понимания и жизни как таковой (своей и чужих), и буддийского Пути. Такой человек соблюдает панчасилу не потому, что "так написано в книжке" или "считается, что так надо делать" - а потому что не имеет внутреннего желания причинять даже малейшего страдания и вреда другим существам и самому себе. Когда у него есть такое желание, он не будет убивать, он не будет воровать и т.д. Вот в этом случае у него действительно подлинная панчасила, потому что основана на мудрости - ясном видении/чётком понимании, а не на цепляниях к догме.

----------

Bob (10.01.2013), Thaitali (10.01.2013), Tong Po (10.01.2013), Богдан Б (11.01.2013), Германн (10.01.2013), Дмитрий С (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Лери (10.01.2013), Маркион (11.01.2013), Тао (10.01.2013), Топпер- (10.01.2013), Федор Ф (10.01.2013), Фил (10.01.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> По Комментарию, было 5 таких личностей, которых забодала одна и та же корова с телёнком (там рассказывается кармическая история, почему она их убила). Все они из разряда Бахии - короче говоря, скорее аскеты, а не миряне. Бахия был одним из них, кстати. И его тоже та же корова забодала насмерть. И он тоже не успел получить монашеское посвящение, но умер будучи архатом.


Да, история Пуккусати похожа на историю с Бахией. Только Будда более развернуто учит Пуккусати Дхамме. И умирает он в тот же день, сразу после беседы с Буддой. Кстати, Будда ему не отказал, а сказал лишь, что нужна патта и ряса, за которыми Пуккусати тут же и отправился, а по дороге был убит бродячей коровой (про теленка в сутте ничего не сказано).

----------


## Топпер

> Не соглашусь. Как раз наоборот - добровольное исполнение 5 правил без "юридических рамок" как раз и является настоящей панчасилой. Тогда как "из-под палки" в виде неких обещаний/обетов таковой как раз не является. Получается, если "не принял", то "могу и не соблюдать". А "если принял", то "вроде как надо бы соблюдать". Искусственность чистой воды. Получается соблюдение не из внутреннего убеждения, а из-за цепляния за правила и обеты (что, кстати, суть вторая сансарная окова).


Не соглашайся. Однако Тисарана без Панча сила не даётся.



> Панчасила не аналогична монашеской патимоккхе. И чтобы стать буддистом-мирянином нет нужды проходить какие-то посвящения и принятия каких-то обетов, как то в случае с монашеством. По крайней мере, это не канонично.


Тем не менее, за 2600 лет такая традиция в буддийских странах сложилась. И полагаю, что сложилась именно в ответ на вопрос времени: кого считать буддистом.

----------

Shus (10.01.2013), Лери (10.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> В комментарии к Кхуддакапатхе принятие прибежища трактуется как умственный акт
> http://www.theravada.su/translations/File/179#p8972
> 
> Хотя в настоящее время принято формально "просить" прибежища и правила у монаха, это всё-таки формальный ритуал и его отсутствие не должно никак препятствовать практике.
> Если мирянин не принял прибежище на умственном уровне, то никакой ритуал не сделает его буддистом.


Мы про формальный ритуал и говорим. Про внешнюю сторону. То, что отсутствие Прибежища не препятствует практики мы с преп. Панньяваро оба написали.



> В сутте не говорится о обязательности каких-либо церемоний и ритуалов. В Каноне случаи принятия прибежища описываются как публичное заявление перед Буддой: "пусть почтенный запомнит меня как мирского последователя, принявшего прибежище в нём отныне и до конца жизни" (см. например Васала сутта - СНп 1.7 http://dhamma.ru/canon/kn/snp/sut_nip.htm#_Toc484786508 )
> Обычно такое заявление означало решимость поддерживать общину материально.


В сутте не говорится. Но на основании сутт и появилась современная форма прибежища.
А насчёт поддержки материально - это ещё один момент (который боюсь будут оспаривать)

----------

Raudex (10.01.2013), Tong Po (10.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Лери (10.01.2013), Маркион (11.01.2013)

----------


## Kit

> При отсутствии монахов вопрос принятия Прибежища и обетов  будет решен мирскими учителями


Каким образом это может быть решено, как это обычно решаеться?

----------


## Топпер

> Для кого-то сильный (если человек - эмоциональный).
> Для кого-то никакой (если человек - спокойный).
> Очень "патриотическое воспитание" напоминает.
> Надо решить что важнее: слова или дела.


Важнее - состояние ума в этот момент. Истинное Прибежище происходит на уровне ума. Но т.к. этот ум никому не виден, есть внешняя, формальная сторона прибежища, - получение такового у монаха, вместе с пятью обетами.

----------

Ittosai (10.01.2013), Thaitali (10.01.2013), Богдан Б (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Лери (10.01.2013), Маркион (11.01.2013), Сергей Ч (11.01.2013), Тао (10.01.2013), Фил (10.01.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

они сами проведут церемонии, если не приедут тайские или российские монахи :Smilie: 




> Каким образом это может быть решено?

----------


## Топпер

> они сами проведут церемонии, если не приедут тайские или российские монахи


Собственно говоря, в этом случае Китоку и сам с тем же успехом может принять Прибежище и обеты. Или участники затвора могут друг другу дать. Разницы всё-равно не будет. Они миряне и он мирянин.

----------

Kit (10.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

да, каждый может и сам принять Прибежище и обеты. Я, например, когда нет возможности пройти курс в монастыре, прохожу домашний курс и принимаю Прибежище и обеты сама. Не заметила принципиальной разницы в результатах после - когда принимаются обеты у монаха или нет :Smilie: 




> Собственно говоря, в этом случае Китоку и сам с тем же успехом может принять Прибежище и обеты. Или участники затвора могут друг другу дать. Разницы всё-равно не будет. Они миряне и он мирянин.

----------


## Топпер

> да, каждый может и сам принять Прибежище и обеты. Я, например, когда нет возможности пройти курс в монастыре, прохожу домашний курс и принимаю Прибежище и обеты сама. Не заметила принципиальной разницы в результатах после - когда принимаются обеты у монаха или нет


Это ваше дело конечно. Возможно вы и Дхамму свою собственную можете изучать. Но Китоку спрашивал о формальной стороне. А её ваши учители-миряне обеспечить не могут.

----------

Kit (10.01.2013)

----------


## Kit

> Не заметила принципиальной разницы в результатах после - когда принимаются обеты у монаха или нет


Но это же не означает что разницы нет. У каждого свой ум и свои омрачения. Для кого-то очень важна поддержка Сангхи и формальная часть.

----------

Топпер- (11.01.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Важнее - состояние ума в этот момент. Истинное Прибежище происходит на уровне ума. Но т.к. этот ум никому не виден, есть внешняя, формальная сторона прибежища, - получение такового у монаха, вместе с пятью обетами.


Какая связь между состоянием ума и формальной стороной? (кроме эмоциональной составляющей)
"Хуже не будет, лучше - тоже".
Монастырь в Калифорнии выдает сертификаты о принятии Прибежища (а я думал это у меня больное воображение!  :Smilie:  )
http://goodwill-101.blogspot.ru/2007...-ceremony.html

----------

Vladiimir (10.01.2013), Дмитрий С (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Какая связь между состоянием ума и формальной стороной? (кроме эмоциональной составляющей)
> "Хуже не будет, лучше - тоже".


самая разноплановая, социальный, культурный аспект, если конечно вы тотальный циник, интроверт и пофигист то конечно вам наверное и не нужна церемония, большинству буддистов она всё же требуется


> Монастырь в Калифорнии выдает сертификаты о принятии Прибежища (а я думал это у меня больное воображение!  )
> http://goodwill-101.blogspot.ru/2007...-ceremony.html


люди просят - вот и выдают

----------

Дмитрий С (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013), Фил (10.01.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

можете пожалуйста объяснить в чем выражается эта разница? особенно для успешного прохождения курса медитации?




> Но это же не означает что разницы нет. У каждого свой ум и свои омрачения. Для кого-то очень важна поддержка Сангхи и формальная часть.

----------

Фил (10.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Монастырь в Калифорнии выдает сертификаты о принятии Прибежища (а я думал это у меня больное воображение! )
> http://goodwill-101.blogspot.ru/2007...-ceremony.html


Дост. Суджато говорил, что в традиционных буддийских странах кой чё и покруче есть. После длинных ретритов в ряде медитационных центров массово выдают сертификаты "вступивших в поток" ,) 
(и несмотря на то, что потом даже сабжеупомянутую панчасилу из них мало кто держит ))

----------

Pyro (10.01.2013), Shus (10.01.2013), Tong Po (10.01.2013), Дмитрий С (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Маркион (11.01.2013), Ритл (10.01.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013), Фил (10.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.01.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Дост. Суджато говорил, что в традиционных буддийских странах кой чё и покруче есть. После длинных ретритов в ряде медитационных центров массово выдают сертификаты "вступивших в поток" ,)


Вот уж поистине - "не ищите внешнего прибежища"...

----------

Дмитрий С (11.01.2013), Жека (10.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Ритл (10.01.2013), Тао (10.01.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Дост. Суджато говорил, что в традиционных буддийских странах кой чё и покруче есть. После длинных ретритов в ряде медитационных центров массово выдают сертификаты "вступивших в поток" ,) 
> (и несмотря на то, что потом даже сабжеупомянутую панчасилу из них мало кто держит ))


Ну конечно, как не воспользоваться случаем и не пнуть традиционный азиатский буддизм... Ведь это так прёт самолюбию

----------

Кайто Накамура (24.01.2016), Топпер- (11.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

ЗЫ: У нас в центре есть люди, которые приняли Прибежище, но не ходят в центр (хотя могут). А есть те, которые не приняли, но ходят. Так что тут всё сугубо индивидуально и наделять этот момент каким-то особым смыслом нет смысла.

----------

Thaitali (11.01.2013), Дмитрий С (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Мира Смирнова (05.07.2013), Фил (10.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

Причём тут пнуть. Речь же вроде о "сертификатах" шла...?

----------

Жека (10.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2016), Фил (10.01.2013)

----------


## Raudex

просто из всяких мелких фактах о косяках, откровений лесных сидельцев и обрывочных поверхностных мнений всяких гастролёров складывается у людей странное искажённое и весьма своеобразное причудливое мнение об азиатском буддизме. Что я категоричеми не приемлю и принимаю на личный счёт, так как очень уважаю эту культуру во всех её проявлениях. Мы должны быть благодарны Азии что традиция жива, система сбалансрована и даёт нам как минимум реальных хороших учёных монахов и проповедников, а также возможности жить, учиться и практиковать сколь угодно глубоко.
Чем больше тут нахожусь тем больше уважаю.

----------

Bob (10.01.2013), Shus (10.01.2013), Аурум (10.01.2013), Богдан Б (11.01.2013), Велеслав (25.01.2013), Германн (10.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Калкий (11.01.2013), Петр Полянцев (12.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (12.01.2013), Тао (10.01.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.01.2013)

----------


## Жека

> просто из всяких мелких фактах о косяках, откровений лесных сидельцев и обрывочных поверхностных мнений всяких гастролёров складывается у людей странное искажённое и весьма своеобразное причудливое мнение об азиатском буддизме. Что я категоричеми не приемлю и принимаю на личный счёт, так как очень уважаю эту культуру во всех её проявлениях. Мы должны быть благодарны Азии что традиция жива, система сбалансрована и даёт нам как минимум реальных хороших учёных монахов и проповедников, а также возможности жить, учиться и практиковать сколь угодно глубоко.
> Чем больше тут нахожусь тем больше уважаю.


Мне кажется, здесь нужно видеть обе стороны. Да, спасибо Азии за сохранение Типитаки, Винаи, за поддержание традиции и реликвий, но закрывать глаза на то, что монастыри в том же Тае превращают нередко в балаган с киданием монеток и завязыванием вязочек за деньги - тоже нельзя. Это как продираться через колючие заросли, чтобы сорвать фрукт - зарослей много, а плодов чуть-чуть.

----------

Дмитрий С (11.01.2013)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

при всем уважении, поволю себе высказаться. Я живу в этой же стране. И вопросов много. Особенно удручает, что все косяки демонстрируютя именно туристам, которые потом это разносят по всему миру. Мы тут в субботу тамбун ездили делать, у меня до сих пор шок и когнитивный диссонанс.

----------


## Thaitali

этот балаган ,как вы называете, является  частью тайской культуры - ярмарки, игры, веселье. У обычных тайцев Храм - это реальная часть их жизни. Интересно, как это вам мешает добраться до фруктов? :Smilie: 





> Мне кажется, здесь нужно видеть обе стороны. Да, спасибо Азии за сохранение Типитаки, Винаи, за поддержание традиции и реликвий, но закрывать глаза на то, что монастыри в том же Тае превращают нередко в балаган с киданием монеток и завязыванием вязочек за деньги - тоже нельзя. Это как продираться через колючие заросли, чтобы сорвать фрукт - зарослей много, а плодов чуть-чуть.

----------

Raudex (11.01.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013)

----------


## Жека

> этот балаган ,как вы называете, является  частью тайской культуры - ярмарки, игры, веселье. У обычных тайцев Храм - это реальная часть их жизни. Интересно, как это вам мешает добраться до фруктов?


Ну вот и не надо свою культуру выдавать за буддизм, только и всего. Я люблю ЮВА, поэтому и живу здесь, но совсем не склонна ее идеализировать, и призываю других не делать этого, дабы не разочароваться.

----------


## Кхантибало

> В сутте не говорится. Но на основании сутт и появилась современная форма прибежища.
> А насчёт поддержки материально - это ещё один момент (который боюсь будут оспаривать)


Помимо этого появились ещё и ритуалы благословения нового дома, благословения новорожденного, благословения новобрачных, окропления имущества, отпевания трупов, поминовения умерших...
Хочется людям таинств...
http://www.theravada.su/translations/File/32

Должны же монахи чем-то заниматься, чтобы не медитировать ;)

----------

AndyZ (10.01.2013), Tong Po (11.01.2013), Zom (10.01.2013), Александар (10.01.2013), Дмитрий С (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013), Маркион (11.01.2013), Ритл (10.01.2013), Тао (10.01.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Kit

> можете пожалуйста объяснить в чем выражается эта разница? особенно для успешного прохождения курса медитации?


Я не могу. Формально ни разу не брал обеты ни у монаха ни у мирянина (если это вообще возможно в Тхераваде), однако сам стараюсь их соблюдать. 
Думаю, что если принимать обеты у монаха, то памятование о взятых обетах нравственности будет сильнее и крепче.
А так получается, что монахи вобщем-то и не нужны. Все могут миряне: и обеты давать, и снимать их, и Прибежище давать, и церемонии проводить, и в практике наставлять, и дану получать.

----------

Joy (11.01.2013), Германн (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Монастырь в Калифорнии выдает сертификаты о принятии Прибежища (а я думал это у меня больное воображение!  )
> http://goodwill-101.blogspot.ru/2007...-ceremony.html


В Кван Ум выдают сертификат, с перечислением обетов (прибежище получают только с обетами), буддийским именем и печатью дзэн-мастера. Выдают во время специальной церемонии, с песнопениями, прижиганием руки, коаном во время вручения и лекцией про обеты. Все длится часа 2 - 2,5, достаточно сильное впечатление производит.

----------

AndyZ (10.01.2013), Tong Po (11.01.2013), Won Soeng (10.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (10.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Маркион (11.01.2013), Тао (10.01.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

Вообще говоря, Будда посвящал в монахи в первую очередь для того, чтобы эти люди быстрее ниббаны могли достичь. А не для того, чтоб мирян обслуживать. Но потом, со временем, появилась и соц. функция.

----------

Joy (11.01.2013), Kit (10.01.2013), Tong Po (11.01.2013), Дмитрий С (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013), Маркион (11.01.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Помимо этого появились ещё и ритуалы благословения нового дома, благословения новорожденного, благословения новобрачных, окропления имущества, отпевания трупов, поминовения умерших...
> Хочется людям таинств...
> http://www.theravada.su/translations/File/32
> 
> Должны же монахи чем-то заниматься, чтобы не медитировать


И это хорошо. Ибо все медитировать никогда не будут. А так эта большая масса людей, своей поддержкой,  обеспечивает возможность относительно небольшой группе медитаторов это делать.

----------

Германн (11.01.2013), Маркион (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> ЗЫ: У нас в центре есть люди, которые приняли Прибежище, но не ходят в центр (хотя могут). А есть те, которые не приняли, но ходят. Так что тут всё сугубо индивидуально и наделять этот момент каким-то особым смыслом нет смысла.


Есть смысл. По крайней мере те, кто могут принять Прибежище в ритуале, но не делают этого не в силу отсутствия монаха, а в силу каких-то внутренних причин, показывают, что они пока к этому не готовы.

Те, кто принял и не ходят - к сожалению такие есть. Показывают, что принятие было чисто формальным. Именно по причине таких людей я стараюсь не давать Прибежище стазу.

А вот те, кто принял Прибежище и ещё и ходят практиковать и т.п. - вот это и есть тот самый золотой фонд на котором всё держится.




> Вообще говоря, Будда посвящал в монахи в первую очередь для того, чтобы эти люди быстрее ниббаны могли достичь. А не для того, чтоб мирян обслуживать. Но потом, со временем, появилась и соц. функция.


Она была с самого первого года. Монахи и проповеди мирянам читали и домой приходили на обеды, и полем заслуг являлись.




> Панчасила не аналогична монашеской патимоккхе. И чтобы стать буддистом-мирянином нет нужды проходить какие-то посвящения и принятия каких-то обетов, как то в случае с монашеством. По крайней мере, это не канонично.


Это *стало каноничным* на основании сутт. Традиция появилась не на пустом месте и не в двадцатом веке. 
Это в двадцатом веке её начали пытаться отрицать.

----------

Лери (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> можете пожалуйста объяснить в чем выражается эта разница? особенно для успешного прохождения курса медитации?


Разница в том, что принявший Прибежище становится буддистом. А не принявший - просто медитатор. Который неизвестно ещё, насколько буддизм воспримет.



> Какая связь между состоянием ума и формальной стороной? (кроме эмоциональной составляющей)


Такая связь, что после принятия Прибежища человек становится буддистом. Входит во врата Дхаммы. Без Прибежища он ещё не буддист. Форма принятия Прибежища выработана веками на основе сутт.



> Монастырь в Калифорнии выдает сертификаты о принятии Прибежища (а я думал это у меня больное воображение!  )
> http://goodwill-101.blogspot.ru/2007...-ceremony.html


Очень хорошо делает. Я раньше тоже выдавал. Ещё до начала деятельности нашей общины. Прибежище - важный социальный акт. Особенно в условиях небуддийского окружения.

----------

Joy (11.01.2013), Kit (11.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (11.01.2013), Лери (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Могу сказать, что с 1999 года увлекаюсь Буддизмом, но только сейчас созрел для принятия прибежища, полностью вверяя себя Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе.

----------

AndyZ (11.01.2013), Joy (11.01.2013), Kit (11.01.2013), Богдан Б (11.01.2013), Германн (11.01.2013), Карло (11.01.2013), Маркион (11.01.2013), Сергей Ч (11.01.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Это стало каноничным на основании сутт.


В том и дело что стало не каноничным, а _традиционным_. Если подходить _канонично_ - то там этого не найти, даже если брать в рассмотрение Комментарии. Как Павел правильно заметил, много чего ещё стало _традиционным_, что к Дхамме напрямую даже не относится.

----------

Vladiimir (11.01.2013), Аминадав (11.01.2013), Дмитрий С (12.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> В том и дело что стало не каноничным, а _традиционным_. Если подходить _канонично_ - то там этого не найти, даже если брать в рассмотрение Комментарии. Как Павел правильно заметил, много чего ещё стало _традиционным_, что к Дхамме напрямую даже не относится.


Каноничность определяет всё-таки Сангха (азиатских стран), насколько я понимаю?

----------

Германн (11.01.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Очень хорошо делает. Я раньше тоже выдавал. Ещё до начала деятельности нашей общины. Прибежище - важный социальный акт. Особенно в условиях небуддийского окружения.


Бханте, у меня этих сертификатов (не Прибежища, других разных!  :Smilie:  ) как на гуталиновой фабрике.
Я уже вчера подумал, может ими сортир обклеить?
У меня детям сертификаты и грамоты нравятся, они их на стенку в рамочках вешают  :Smilie: 

Ладно, вобщем, все понятно на самом деле.
Ухожу-ухожу  :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> А так получается, что монахи вобщем-то и не нужны


По большому счету, не монахи должны быть кому-то нужны, а монахам нужны определенные условия (монастырь), для успешной практики и уединения. При чем здесь их "нужность" миру, из которого они уходят.

----------

Vladiimir (11.01.2013), Дмитрий С (12.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Разница в том, что принявший Прибежище становится буддистом. А не принявший - просто медитатор


Буддист - это тот, кто имеет правильные взгляды, совпадающие с Дхаммой. Тот, у кого есть каммическая готовность к освобождению и необходимое разочарование в мире. Буддист - это тот, кто живет в соответствии с Дхаммой и иначе жить не может. 
Все остальное - просто образ, имидж буддиста в социуме. Сертификаты всякие... Они нужны для того, чтобы доказать, что ты буддист самому себе или миру?

----------

Bob (11.01.2013), Thaitali (11.01.2013), Zom (11.01.2013), Богдан Б (11.01.2013), Дмитрий С (12.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013), Кхантибало (11.01.2013), Ритл (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Фил

Вот если бы без формального принятия Прибежища не пускали куда-нибудь.
На ретрит допустим.
Так пускают же все равно!

Чего нельзя делать без формального принятия Прибежища?

----------

Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Без формального прибежища в общем-то нельзя сказать: такой-то монах - мой учитель  :Smilie:  Прибежище в общем случае значит, что такой-то учитель знает и принимает Вас как своего ученика.

----------

Bob (11.01.2013), Joy (11.01.2013), Лери (11.01.2013), Ритл (11.01.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Без формального прибежища в общем-то нельзя сказать: такой-то монах - мой учитель 
>  Прибежище в общем случае значит, что такой-то учитель знает и принимает Вас как своего ученика.


Так, 1 момент выяснили, ура.

Когда то у меня была машина с 150 регионом.
И многие докапывались, "а почему ты ее не перерегистрируешь на 97 регион, почему ездишь со 150?"
На вопрос "Зачем? Что мне это даст?"
Обычно давался ответ "У тебя будет машина с 97 регионом!"  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Буддист - это тот, кто имеет правильные взгляды, совпадающие с Дхаммой. Тот, у кого есть каммическая готовность к освобождению и необходимое разочарование в мире. Буддист - это тот, кто живет в соответствии с Дхаммой и иначе жить не может. 
> Все остальное - просто образ, имидж буддиста в социуме. Сертификаты всякие... Они нужны для того, чтобы доказать, что ты буддист самому себе или миру?


А для чего нужен, например диплом о высшем образовании? Он же автоматически знаний не гарантирует.
Но социум таков, что о человеке судят по неким внешним проявлениям. Принятие Прибежища, особенно публичное - одно из таких проявлений.

Заметьте, я здесь не спорю с тем, что Прибежище - это прежде всего действие на уровне ума. Я обсуждаю внешнюю, социальную сторону.

----------

Богдан Б (11.01.2013), Лери (11.01.2013), Маркион (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Вот если бы без формального принятия Прибежища не пускали куда-нибудь.
> На ретрит допустим.
> Так пускают же все равно!
> 
> Чего нельзя делать без формального принятия Прибежища?


Например, взять восемь обетов.

----------


## Фил

> А для чего нужен, например диплом о высшем образовании? Он же автоматически знаний не гарантирует.


Ни для чего. 
Мне он не пригодился и у меня его ни разу ни спрашивали.
Есть работы, где он нужен, вероятно, и отсутствие диплома не позволит такую работу получить.
Очевидно, что формально принять Прибежище нужно только для того чтобы стать монахом.

----------

Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Ни для чего. 
> Мне он не пригодился и у меня его ни разу ни спрашивали.
> Есть работы, где он нужен, вероятно, и отсутствие диплома не позволит такую работу получить.
> Очевидно, что формально принять Прибежище нужно только для того чтобы стать монахом.


Для того, чтобы стать буддистом-мирянином.
В противном случае в буддисты себя будут записывать все подряд. Как та же Маша Арбатова.

После того, как человек принял Прибежище и обеты, мы можем оценивать его взгляды и поведение на соответствие этим стандартам. И делать выводы. Это уже не мало.

----------

Богдан Б (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Фил

Без формального прибежища: 
1. нельзя сказать: такой-то монах - мой учитель
2. взять 8 и больше обетов

----------


## Фил

> Для того, чтобы стать буддистом-мирянином.


 Выяснили же что для этого формальная процедура Прибежища не обязательна?

----------


## Топпер

> Выяснили же что для этого формальная процедура Прибежища не обязательна?


Если подходить к вопросу формально, то обязательна.
Вы как буддиста от небуддиста отличите? Того же эзотерика или Машу Арбатову?
Или просто* интересующегося буддизмом* от буддиста?

----------


## Zom

> Для того, чтобы стать буддистом-мирянином.
> В противном случае в буддисты себя будут записывать все подряд. Как та же Маша Арбатова.


Проверять всё равно никто не будет. При желании и она могла сказать что получила прибежище там-то сям-то (лениво набрав пару раз в поисковике инфу о каких-нить старых ретритах) или же вообще выдумав от себя. А иной может принять формально, а потом начать нести охинею. И потом говорить - я знаю что говорю потому что я буддист и вот даже корочка есть.

))

----------

Bob (11.01.2013), Tong Po (11.01.2013), Богдан Б (11.01.2013), Дмитрий С (12.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Если подходить к вопросу формально, то обязательна.
> Вы как буддиста от небуддиста отличите? Того же эзотерика или Машу Арбатову?


По словам и делам.
Что изменило бы, если бы у М.А. был бы "сертификат Прибежища".
Вы бы стали ее считать буддисткой?
Скорее стали бы думать, что сертификат - недействительный!

Как говорится "права купил, а ездить - нет"

PS Я понимаю Бханте, Вы - "лицо заинтересованное"  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> По словам и делам.


Это само собой. Но в случае, когда Прибежища нет, и спроса с человека нет. Он не буддист и что с него взять?

С другой стороны если человек говорит: "я - буддист", но Прибежища принимать не хочет (при наличии возможностей), для меня это настораживающий признак. Это, как минимум, означает, что у него какие-то свои представления о буддизме. Не факт, что правильные.



> Что изменило бы, если бы у М.А. был бы "сертификат Прибежища".
> Вы бы стали ее считать буддисткой?
> 
> Скорее стали бы думать, что сертификат - недействительный!


Формально стал бы. Другое дело, что она могла бы нарушать обязательства Прибежища, вплоть до отказа от него.

----------

Богдан Б (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А иной может принять формально, а потом начать нести охинею. И потом говорить - я знаю что говорю потому что я буддист и вот даже корочка есть.
> ))


Совершенно верно. И именно по этой причине мне не очень нравится азиатский подход, когда Прибежище дают чисто формально. И получить его может даже католик.

----------

Богдан Б (11.01.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Это, как минимум, означает, что у него какие-то свои представления о буддизме. Не факт, что правильные.


Вовсе не обязательно. Он может, например, просто стесняться, или, скажем, не любить ритуализацию.

----------

Дмитрий С (12.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013), Ритл (11.01.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Вовсе не обязательно. Он может, например, просто стесняться, или, скажем, не любить ритуализацию.


Я и говорю, что свои представления.
А ведь Прибежище и обеты - это, как минимум обещание перед лицом монаха. И это тоже неплохой сдерживающий фактор.

----------

Игорь Лещенко (26.04.2013)

----------


## Zom

Ну так у каждого свои представления. Не найти того, у кого не было бы своих представлений )
А вот правильные-неправильные - это уже вопрос дискутируемый (что и показывает данная тема).

----------

Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013), Ритл (11.01.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013)

----------


## Маркион

> Мирянин должен стараться соблюдать 5 правил, но это нужно ему самому для продвижения по пути. Если он будет нарушать, репутация учения Будды практически не пострадает.


Мне кажется, в российских условиях очень даже пострадает. Мне как-то рассказывали про "буддиста", регулярно употребляющего экстази. Мне-то понятно, что у него за "буддизм", а вот несведущий человек может решить, что Будда не запрещает употребление веществ.

----------

Bob (11.01.2013), Богдан Б (11.01.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

> Без формального прибежища: 
> 1. нельзя сказать: такой-то монах - мой учитель
> 2. взять 8 и больше обетов


1. Не знаю как в других традициях, но в Тхераваде монах, дающий прибежище, не становится учителем для мирянина и *никаких обязательств друг в отношении друга у мирянина и монаха не возникает.*
Это опять путаница с монашеством - там Упаджая (старший монах, который постриг) для монаха - отец родной. По отношению к нему у монаха-ученика есть целый ряд *обязанностей*, прописанных в Винае.

2. взять 8 обетов никто никому не запрещает. присутствие монаха не обязательно для принятия и соблюдения их. 
Если мирянин соблюдает упостаху, находясь в храме/монастыре где присутствуют монахи, эти монахи дают 8 правил. 
Если мирянин соблюдает дома, то принимает их сам. Никаких правил, которые запрещали бы ему это делать, нет.
http://www.theravada.su/translations/File/47

----------

Bob (11.01.2013), Tong Po (11.01.2013), Vladiimir (11.01.2013), Zom (11.01.2013), Богдан Б (11.01.2013), Дмитрий С (12.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013), Калкий (11.01.2013), Маркион (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Мне кажется, в российских условиях очень даже пострадает. Мне как-то рассказывали про "буддиста", регулярно употребляющего экстази. Мне-то понятно, что у него за "буддизм", а вот несведущий человек может решить, что Будда не запрещает употребление веществ.


Не пострадает, потому что уже пострадала во всём мире всюду и везде. Некий "идеально чистый буддизм" - он тока в головах неофитов или несведущих людей. Так или иначе, если человек столкнётся с реальным буддизмом, он всю грязь увидит - потому что её чрезмерно много. Это же касается и всех остальных религий, и широко распространённых культов. Чистую практику, на мой взгляд, можно найти только в отдельных узких группах (не важно в какой стране). Как только эти группы разрастаются - они рано или поздно загрязняются. Просто потому, что грязные люди так или иначе начинают вливаться в эти группы.

----------

Tong Po (11.01.2013), Богдан Б (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013), Ритл (11.01.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> А для чего нужен, например диплом о высшем образовании? Он же автоматически знаний не гарантирует.


Диплом о высшем образовании нужен для мирских целей, а не духовных. Духовная сфера - это внутренняя сфера. Здесь никому ничего доказывать не надо и некому дипломы предъявлять. В христианстве хоть Богу можно предъявить, у нас - некому.




> Но социум таков, что о человеке судят по неким внешним проявлениям


А какое дело буддисту до социума  и до того, кто о нем что думает и как судит? Буддисту надо заботиться лишь о том, чтобы через отречение от социума и его оценок выбраться из вообще из сансары, а не понравиться ей. Но никакой диплом и сертификат не послужит пропуском в Ниббану.




> Заметьте, я здесь не спорю с тем, что Прибежище - это прежде всего действие на уровне ума. Я обсуждаю внешнюю, социальную сторону.


Да понимаю я все прекрасно. Только для одних важно утвердиться в Дхамме, для других - в социуме.
 Я не вас имею в виду, заметьте. Вы монах - о вас спору нет. Вы автоматически принадлежите к отрекшимся от мира.

----------

Дмитрий С (12.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013), Кхантибало (11.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (05.07.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну так у каждого свои представления. Не найти того, у кого не было бы своих представлений )
> А вот правильные-неправильные - это уже вопрос дискутируемый (что и показывает данная тема).


Есть определённый набор идей, которое подразумевает Прибежище и обеты.

----------


## Secundus

> ...Впоследствии этого человека забодала корова...


гм, печальный, но частый финал в ПК ))
мда, в каждой религии есть своя карающая десница )

----------

Джнянаваджра (11.01.2013), Дмитрий С (12.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> 1. Не знаю как в других традициях, но в Тхераваде монах, дающий прибежище, не становится учителем для мирянина и *никаких обязательств друг в отношении друга у мирянина и монаха не возникает.*
> Это опять путаница с монашеством - там Упаджая (старший монах, который постриг) для монаха - отец родной. По отношению к нему у монаха-ученика есть целый ряд *обязанностей*, прописанных в Винае.


Это потому, что любой монах формально учитель для мирянина.



> 2. взять 8 обетов никто никому не запрещает. присутствие монаха не обязательно для принятия и соблюдения их. 
> Если мирянин соблюдает упостаху, находясь в храме/монастыре где присутствуют монахи, эти монахи дают 8 правил. 
> Если мирянин соблюдает дома, то принимает их сам. Никаких правил, которые запрещали бы ему это делать, нет.
> http://www.theravada.su/translations/File/47


Соблюдать то он их может. Но по личной иннициативе. Это настоящей аттханга силой ещё не является.
Также, как он может начать соблюдать и все правила для монаха.

----------


## Топпер

> Диплом о высшем образовании нужен для мирских целей, а не духовных. Духовная сфера - это внутренняя сфера. Здесь никому ничего доказывать не надо и некому дипломы предъявлять. В христианстве хоть Богу можно предъявить, у нас - некому.


А почему тогда Будда ввёл строгую систему пострижения в монахи?



> А какое дело буддисту до социума  и до того, кто о нем что думает и как судит? Буддисту надо заботиться лишь о том, чтобы через отречение от социума и его оценок выбраться из вообще из сансары, а не понравиться ей. Но никакой диплом и сертификат не послужит пропуском в Ниббану.


Если буддисту не будет дело до мнения социума, то очень скоро может получится так, что социуму будет дело до буддиста.



> Да понимаю я все прекрасно. Только для одних важно утвердиться в Дхамме, для других - в социуме.
>  Я не вас имею в виду, заметьте. Вы монах - о вас спору нет. Вы автоматически принадлежите к отрекшимся от мира.


Церемония принятия Прибежища - она не сегодня появилась. Видимо важность её осознавали ещё во времена Будды. Раз уж ему люди говорили о принятии Прибежища в нём и остальных драгоценностях. А ведь могли после лекций просто молча уйти.

----------

Богдан Б (11.01.2013), Лери (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> гм, печальный, но частый финал в ПК ))
> в каждой религии есть своя карающая десница )


Почему печальный? Наоборот. Человек выполнил свое предназначение в этом мире. Получил Дхамму, совпал с ней. Все свершилось. И тут же его земные странствия прекратились и он переродился в Чистых Обителях, откуда и освободился. Какая здесь карающая десница? Наоборот - награда.
Вы, дзеновцы, дальше этого существования ничего видеть не хотите. Только здесь и теперь. А оно на самом деле - вона как!

----------

Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Соблюдать то он их может. Но по личной иннициативе. Это настоящей аттханга силой ещё не является.
> Также, как он может начать соблюдать и все правила для монаха.


Так монах - это не мирянин, а мирянин - не монах. Совершенно ж разные категории.

Если бы нужны были формальности и ритуалы для мирянина, Будда бы издал Мирянскую Винаю, где эти вопросы бы освещались.

ЗЫ: Повторюсь, настоящей силой является _реально соблюдаемая и выполняемая_ сила, а не "ритуально принятая". В противном случае получалось бы, что нельзя было бы стать, например, вступившим в поток (который совершенен в нравственности) без прохождения ритуала. Ведь получалась бы абсурдная ситуация, у такого человека нравственность не является совершенной (настоящей) только по той причине, что он не прошёл ритуал ))

----------

Tong Po (11.01.2013), Vladiimir (11.01.2013), Богдан Б (11.01.2013), Дмитрий С (12.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013), Калкий (11.01.2013), Лери (11.01.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

> Если подходить к вопросу формально, то обязательна.
> Вы как буддиста от небуддиста отличите? Того же эзотерика или Машу Арбатову?
> Или просто* интересующегося буддизмом* от буддиста?


Никак не отличите, пока он вам сам не скажет. У буддистов-мирян нет отличительных признаков - они не обязаны носить религиозные символы, как-то по особому одеваться, развесить повсюду сертификат прибежища и т.п.
Это справедливо вне зависимости от того как принято прибежище - на умственном уровне или путём формальной церемонии.

Опять большая разница с монахом: монах обязан брить голову, носить монашескую одежду, питаться подаянием, проживать в монастыре и т.п.

Таким образом, навредить репутации буддизма мирянин может только при соблюдении двух условий:
- этот мирянин широко известен
- он публично объявил что он буддист

----------

Tong Po (11.01.2013), Vladiimir (11.01.2013), Богдан Б (11.01.2013), Дмитрий С (12.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013), Калкий (11.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (05.07.2013), Ритл (11.01.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Так монах - это не мирянин, а мирянин - не монах. Совершенно ж разные категории.


В чём они столь разнятся?



> Если бы нужны были формальности и ритуалы для мирянина, Будда бы издал Мирянскую Винаю, где эти вопросы бы освещались.


Пять обетов - это и есть "мирская виная". И Будда многократно о ней в проповедях говорит.



> ЗЫ: Повторюсь, настоящей силой является _реально соблюдаемая и выполняемая_ сила, а не "ритуально принятая".


Тогда и хороший христианин будет буддистом.

----------

Карло (12.01.2013), Лери (11.01.2013)

----------


## Маркион

> Не пострадает, потому что уже пострадала во всём мире всюду и везде. Некий "идеально чистый буддизм" - он тока в головах неофитов или несведущих людей. Так или иначе, если человек столкнётся с реальным буддизмом, он всю грязь увидит - потому что её чрезмерно много. Это же касается и всех остальных религий, и широко распространённых культов. Чистую практику, на мой взгляд, можно найти только в отдельных узких группах (не важно в какой стране). Как только эти группы разрастаются - они рано или поздно загрязняются. Просто потому, что грязные люди так или иначе начинают вливаться в эти группы.


Если вы о традиционных буддийских странах, то не спорю. Только вот в России буддизм занимает не первое место по распространённости. А, значит, за буддистом будет более пристальное внимание. 

У нас на Урале никто не удивляется пьющим мусульманам, потому что таких "мусульман" много и народ по незнанию думает, что так и надо и Аллах не запрещает. А вот буддистов мало. И если даже челябинские представители ККАПОН употребляют алкоголь, то глупо удивляться, почему у буддизма такая репутация. 

Я это к тому, что, поскольку буддистов в России меньше, чем православных и мусульман, именно эти буддисты создают репутацию буддизму в глазах общества.

----------

Мира Смирнова (05.07.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Таким образом, навредить репутации буддизма мирянин может только при соблюдении двух условий:
> - этот мирянин широко известен
> - он публично объявил что он буддист


А публичное объявление и связано с принятием Прибежища. 
Вот, например, с Машей Арбатовой мы выяснили, что она не буддистка, т.к. официально Прибежища не получала. И, что все её идеи - это только её идеи. И никто из буддийских учителей её этому не учил.

----------


## Zom

> В чём они столь разнятся?


Как минимум в формализованной линии посвящения, которой не существует у мирян.




> Пять обетов - это и есть "мирская виная". И Будда многократно о ней в проповедях говорит.


Окей. Тогда смотрим в эту винаю - и ничего не видим о том, что нужно проходить какие-то формальные ритуалы. Получается, что мирянская виная не требует этого.




> Тогда и хороший христианин будет буддистом.


Мы говорили о нравственности. Да, хороший христианин действительно _может_ обладать хорошей нравственностью.

----------

Tong Po (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013), Калкий (11.01.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> И если даже челябинские представители ККАПОН употребляют алкоголь, то глупо удивляться, почему у буддизма такая репутация.
> Я это к тому, что, поскольку буддистов в России меньше, чем православных и мусульман, именно эти буддисты создают репутацию буддизму в глазах общества.


Собстна, о чём я и говорил. Портить уже нечего - всё давным-давно испорчено ,)

----------

Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> А почему тогда Будда ввёл строгую систему пострижения в монахи?


Не знаю. Наверное, чтобы не было среди монахов случайных людей, а только те, у кого мало пыли в глазах. При чем здесь социум, будь он неладен?




> Если буддисту не будет дело до мнения социума, то очень скоро может получится так, что социуму будет дело до буддиста.


Да, понимаю. Но все-равно, вы меня не переубедили. Буддист - это внутреннее состояние, а не принадлежность к какой-то социальной тусовке. В советские времена представителей любой религии или убивали, или как-то иначе пытались уничтожить и замучить. Тех, кто открыто демонстрировал свою веру. Но что они могли сделать с внутренними убеждениями человека? Ничего.




> Церемония принятия Прибежища - она не сегодня появилась. Видимо важность её осознавали ещё во времена Будды. Раз уж ему люди говорили о принятии Прибежища в нём и остальных драгоценностях. А ведь могли после лекций просто молча уйти.


Конечно. Никто ведь и не отрицает необходимость Прибежища "на уровне ума", как вы говорите.

----------

Zom (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (05.07.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

> Соблюдать то он их может. Но по личной иннициативе. Это настоящей аттханга силой ещё не является.
> Также, как он может начать соблюдать и все правила для монаха.


Можно узнать чем настоящая аттханга сила отличается от ненастоящей? Мнение Будды об этом изложено в Висакха сутте (Висакхупосатха сутте)
http://www.theravada.su/translations/File/50

В этой сутте про участие Сангхи в соблюдении мирянином Упосатхи вообще ничего не говорится. И даже не говорится об обязательном принятии прибежища (см. Васеттха сутту, представленную на той же странице).

Какие-то правила для монахов мирянин может соблюдать, главное чтобы при этом не начал считать себя монахом. Об этом говорилось в одном из моих переводов (не помню в каком).
Кстати монах во время упасампады не принимает в явном виде 227 правил. Они принимаются автоматически. См. в книге "руководство по Дхамме" http://www.theravada.su/translations/Project/19

----------

Tong Po (11.01.2013), Vladiimir (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013), Калкий (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Как минимум в формализованной линии посвящения, которой не существует у мирян.


Она и у мирян существует. Прибежище же потому у монахов и получается, чтобы была связь хоть какая-то. И монахи выступают некими, пусть и формальными учителями мирян.
Иначе это будет буддист в вакууме: сам по себе.



> Окей. Тогда смотрим в эту винаю - и ничего не видим о том, что нужно проходить какие-то формальные ритуалы. Получается, что мирянская виная не требует этого.


Нужно. Нужно получать Прибежище и обеты. Именно этим в Азии буддисты и занимаются перед каждым взаимодействием с Сангхой.



> Мы говорили о нравственности. Да, хороший христианин действительно _может_ обладать хорошей нравственностью.


Так в Пяти обетах ничего нет о воззрениях. Тогда и хороший христианин - буддист.

----------


## Маркион

> Собстна, о чём я и говорил. Портить уже нечего - всё давным-давно испорчено ,)


Репутация ККАПОН - да. Тхеравады - нет.

----------

Топпер- (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Не знаю. Наверное, чтобы не было среди монахов случайных людей, а только те, у кого мало пыли в глазах. При чем здесь социум, будь он неладен?


А Прибежище, чтобы среди мирян не было случайных людей.



> Да, понимаю. Но все-равно, вы меня не переубедили. Буддист - это внутреннее состояние, а не принадлежность к какой-то социальной тусовке. В советские времена представителей любой религии или убивали, или как-то иначе пытались уничтожить и замучить. Тех, кто открыто демонстрировал свою веру. Но что они могли сделать с внутренними убеждениями человека? Ничего.


Внутреннее убеждение оно же через слова и дела проявляется. А до этих слов и дел социуму уже может быть дело.



> Конечно. Никто ведь и не отрицает необходимость Прибежища "на уровне ума", как вы говорите.


Про ум вообще нет смысла говорить. Что в уме у человека делается знает только Будда. Мы же можем судить по внешним проявлениям. И принятие Прибежища - одно из таких проявлений.

----------

Богдан Б (11.01.2013), Маркион (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Можно узнать чем настоящая аттханга сила отличается от ненастоящей? Мнение Будды об этом изложено в Висакха сутте (Висакхупосатха сутте)
> http://www.theravada.su/translations/File/50


Отличается принятием Прибежища и обетов. Прибежище и обеты вы получаете от монаха, как обладающего большим их количеством. Также, как монах при пострижении получает их от упаджая.

Тхеравада - это не только ПК. Это ещё и живая традиция со своими правилами. И если во всех азиатских странах Прибежище получают, не стоит выступать реформатором и начинать пытаться отчищать Тхераваду от чего-то, что вам кажется излишним.



> В этой сутте про участие Сангхи в соблюдении мирянином Упосатхи вообще ничего не говорится. И даже не говорится об обязательном принятии прибежища (см. Васеттха сутту, представленную на той же странице).


Вот и расскажите буддистам-мирянам, что не нужно ходить в вихары на упосатху. Пускай дома выполняют.



> Какие-то правила для монахов мирянин может соблюдать, главное чтобы при этом не начал считать себя монахом.


Точно также и какой-либо эзотерик может соблюдать пять правил, главное, чтобы не начал считать себя буддистом.

----------

Shus (14.01.2013), Tong Po (11.01.2013), Богдан Б (11.01.2013), Калкий (11.01.2013), Маркион (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

И вообще, что здесь отстаивают последователи "буддизма без Прибежища" мне не совсем понятно.

Если Прибежище не нужно, тогда воззрение религиоведов о том, что в Тхераваде только монахи, по сути, могут считаться настоящими буддистами - правильно. Ибо миряне в этом случае никак не отличаются ни от христиан, ни от эзотериков ни от атеистов. Они вообще никакого особого отношения к Тхераваде не имеют. С тем же успехом мы можем и Машу Арбатову считать тхеравадинкой.

----------

Tong Po (11.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (11.01.2013), Калкий (11.01.2013), Маркион (11.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Она и у мирян существует.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Нужно. Нужно получать Прибежище и обеты. Именно этим в Азии буддисты и занимаются перед каждым взаимодействием с Сангхой.


Идём по второму кругу - это не канонично. Будда не давал указаний когда, например, можно/нужно давать прибежище и обеты мирянину, а когда ему можно/нужно отказать. 




> Так в Пяти обетах ничего нет о воззрениях. Тогда и хороший христианин - буддист.


Конечно. Ведь они - о нравственности. А не о воззрениях.




> Репутация ККАПОН - да. Тхеравады - нет.


Беда в том, что социум, как правило, не делит на "Тхераваду и ККАПОН" .) Поэтому каждый раз тхеравадину в любом случае придётся доказывать, что он не верблюд. Притом, эти аргументы могут быть и не услышаны вовсе. А меж тем, оленидаловцы в России уже 20 лет как с 80-ю центрами. Так что в целом социум уже имеет общее представление о так называемых "буддистах-нетрадиционалистах" (т.е. не-бурятах, не-калмыков, не-тувинцев).




> И вообще, что здесь отстаивают последователи "буддизма без Прибежища" мне не совсем понятно.


Очевидно, то - что у них-таки на самом-то деле есть прибежище (не выраженное ритуально) и что они всё-таки буддисты. То есть последователи Будды. Которые идут Благородным Восьмеричным Путём, считают Будду Высочайшим Учителем и т.д.

----------

Vladiimir (11.01.2013), Дмитрий С (12.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013), Калкий (11.01.2013), Кхантибало (13.01.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> У нас на Урале...  буддистов мало


У нас на Урале сплошные буддисты по моему впечатлению. :Big Grin: . Я вот живу в маленьком городке на Северном Урале и всю жизнь только с буддистами и общаюсь. В молодости учился у старших, прочел почти весь Канон, не двинувшись с места. Теперь вот понемногу сам молодежь учу. Приходят домой даже ко мне молодые люди, задают вопросы о Дхамме (руку поднимают, как школьники:"Можно задать вопрос?") или просят книги какие-нибудь почитать. Есть и более достойные, чем я, буддисты в нашем таежном городке. Даже дети... В художке как-то разговорился с одним мальчиком, пятиклассником. Спрашиваю:"Чем в жизни интересуешься, что читаешь?". А он мне: "Я буддизмом интересуюсь" и книжку показывает про буддийские монастыри. Глаза горят при этом у мальчишки. А вы говорите - "У нас на Урале!"

----------

Германн (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Маркион (11.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (05.07.2013), Ритл (11.01.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (12.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Идём по второму кругу - это не канонично. Будда не давал указаний когда, например, можно/нужно давать прибежище и обеты мирянину, а когда ему можно/нужно отказать.


Идём по второму кругу: кто определяет каноничность? *Как принимать* Прибежище и обеты, определила Сангха ещё в первых веках (если не десятилетиях) существования буддизма.



> Конечно. Ведь они - о нравственности. А не о воззрениях.


Ну вот и приехали. Хорошие христиане у нас стали буддистами  :Frown:

----------

Лери (11.01.2013)

----------


## Маркион

> У нас на Урале сплошные буддисты по моему впечатлению.. Я вот живу в маленьком городке на Северном Урале и всю жизнь только с буддистами и общаюсь. В молодости учился у старших, прочел почти весь Канон, не двинувшись с места. Теперь вот понемногу сам молодежь учу. Приходят домой даже ко мне молодые люди, задают вопросы о Дхамме (руку поднимают, как школьники:"Можно задать вопрос?") или просят книги какие-нибудь почитать. Есть и более достойные, чем я, буддисты в нашем таежном городке. Даже дети... В художке как-то разговорился с одним мальчиком, пятиклассником. Спрашиваю:"Чем в жизни интересуешься, что читаешь?". А он мне: "Я буддизмом интересуюсь" и книжку показывает про буддийские монастыри. Глаза горят при этом у мальчишки. А вы говорите - "У нас на Урале!"


Фёдор, вношу уточнение: у нас на Южном Урале, в частности в Челябинске  :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (11.01.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Точно также и какой-либо эзотерик может соблюдать пять правил, главное, чтобы не начал считать себя буддистом.


Вот уж кто, а эзотерик точно, может формально принять Прибежище, не соблюдать 5 правил и считать себя буддистом.

Тогда остается 1 довод для формального принятия Прибежища: "все так делают" (а все ошибаться не могут)

----------


## Федор Ф

> И вообще, что здесь отстаивают последователи "буддизма без Прибежища" мне не совсем понятно.
> 
> Если Прибежище не нужно, тогда воззрение религиоведов о том, что в Тхераваде только монахи, по сути, могут считаться настоящими буддистами - правильно. Ибо миряне в этом случае никак не отличаются ни от христиан, ни от эзотериков ни от атеистов. Они вообще никакого особого отношения к Тхераваде не имеют. С тем же успехом мы можем и Машу Арбатову считать тхеравадинкой.


Имеют отношения по убеждениям. Да и почему Прибежище не нужно? Нужно, конечно. Странно было бы от него отказаться, если бы была возможность его принять. Только внешнее Прибежище - не самое главное. Об этом речь идет.

----------

Дмитрий С (12.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Маркион (11.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (05.07.2013), Ритл (11.01.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Вот уж кто, а эзотерик точно, может формально принять Прибежище, не соблюдать 5 правил и считать себя буддистом.


В этом случае можно будет оценивать его воззрения и поведение на соответствия буддийским. Можно спросить кто его учитель и чему он его учил.

Вообще почему-то среди наших буддистов стало бытовать мнение, что мирянину учитель не нужен. Это не соответсвтует, вообще говоря, азиатскому подходу в котором буддизм и зародился. Учитель был у всех. Даже у Будды спрашивали, кто его учитель. И миряне в вихары ходят именно учится.

----------

AndyZ (11.01.2013), Богдан Б (11.01.2013), Лери (11.01.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Беда в том, что социум, как правило, не делит на "Тхераваду и ККАПОН" .) Поэтому каждый раз тхеравадину в любом случае придётся доказывать, что он не верблюд. Притом, эти аргументы могут быть и не услышаны вовсе. А меж тем, оленидаловцы в России уже 20 лет как с 80-ю центрами. Так что в целом социум уже имеет общее представление о так называемых "буддистах-нетрадиционалистах" (т.е. не-бурятах, не-калмыков, не-тувинцев).


А как у Вас решается вопрос с будистами-мирянами, которые по жизни водку пьют и другими непотребствами занимаются?
Не даёте прибежище? Запрещаете называть себя буддистами? Приписываете к ним специально обученного монаха, чтобы следил за их поведением и не допускал, чтобы они говорили лишнего?

----------

Tong Po (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013), Калкий (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Имеют отношения по убеждениям. Да и почему Прибежище не нужно? Нужно, конечно. Странно было бы от него отказаться, если бы была возможность его принять. Только внешнее Прибежище - не самое главное. Об этом речь идет.


Внутреннее мы не обсуждаем, т.к. способов залезь в голову пока ещё нет. 
Мы внешнее проявление обсуждаем.

----------

Дмитрий С (12.01.2013), Калкий (11.01.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Если Прибежище не нужно, тогда воззрение религиоведов о том, что в Тхераваде только монахи, по сути, могут считаться настоящими буддистами - правильно. Ибо миряне в этом случае никак не отличаются ни от христиан, ни от эзотериков ни от атеистов.


 Воззрением отличаются (все перечисленные группы друг от друга)

----------

Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013)

----------


## Фил

> В этом случае можно будет оценивать его воззрения и поведение на соответствия буддийским. Можно спросить кто его учитель и чему он его учил.


И что будет дальше? 
Рапорт начальнику учителя?

----------

Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А как у Вас решается вопрос с будистами-мирянами, которые по жизни водку пьют и другими непотребствами занимаются?
> Не даёте прибежище? Запрещаете называть себя буддистами? Приписываете к ним специально обученного монаха, чтобы следил за их поведением и не допускал, чтобы они говорили лишнего?


А у нас нет таких  :Smilie: 
Зачем принимать Прибежище, если потом есть желание нарушать?
У нас есть просто отколовшиеся. Кто разрушили своё Прибежище и теперь пьют водку и возможно чем-то ещё занимаются. Но они уже не буддисты (точнее не буддистки).

----------

Маркион (11.01.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> И что будет дальше? 
> Рапорт начальнику учителя?


Если потребуется.

----------

Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Идём по второму кругу: кто определяет каноничность?


Очевидно - канон. Смотрим в канон и что там написано - то и канонично. 




> Ну вот и приехали. Хорошие христиане у нас стали буддистами


Не надо делать подмены. Речь шла о нравственности и только о нравственности. Может ли христианин:

a) не убивать?
б) не воровать?
в) не изменять?
г) не лгать?
д) не пить?

Очевидно - может. Очевидно, если может, то обладает панчасилой. Вполне себе действительной, ничем не более ущербной, нежели у принявшего эти правила через ритуал буддиста. А то подчас даже и получше будет.

ЗЫ: Ниббаны достигали Не-буддисты. Например, Бахия. Он не был буддистом, у него не было Прибежища. Он не был монахом. Но он достиг ниббаны. Отсюда очевидно - что принятие каких-то формальностей не является необходимостью для прохождения Благородного Восьмеричного Пути "от и до".

----------

Tong Po (11.01.2013), Богдан Б (11.01.2013), Дмитрий С (12.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013), Калкий (11.01.2013), Кхантибало (13.01.2013), Лери (11.01.2013), Маркион (11.01.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Воззрением отличаются (все перечисленные группы друг от друга)


я не знаю. Я в голову залезть не могу.

----------

Дмитрий С (12.01.2013), Калкий (11.01.2013), Маркион (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Очевидно - канон. Смотрим в канон и что там написано - то и канонично.


Очевидно нет. Канон - это общая канва. А вот кто определяет трактовку Канона? Опять же подозреваю, что Сангха.



> Не надо делать подмены. Речь шла о нравственности и только о нравственности. Может ли христианин:
> 
> a) не убивать?
> б) не воровать?
> в) не изменять?
> г) не лгать?
> д) не пить?
> 
> Очевидно - может. Очевидно, если может, то обладает панчасилой. Вполне себе действительной, ничем не более ущербной, нежели у принявшего эти правила через ритуал буддиста. А то подчас даже и получше будет.


Вот я и говорю, что христианин обладает буддийской панча силой  :Frown: 
Тогда наверное на упосатху можно ходить принимать эти обеты в церковь к священнику. Хуже не будет.



> ЗЫ: Ниббаны достигали Не-буддисты. Например, Бахия. Он не был буддистом, у него не было Прибежища. Он не был монахом. Но он достиг ниббаны.


У нас тут много Бахий? Особенно выслушавших лично наставление от Будды?

----------

Германн (11.01.2013), Калкий (11.01.2013), Карло (12.01.2013), Лери (11.01.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> А у нас нет таких 
> Зачем принимать Прибежище, если потом есть желание нарушать?
> У нас есть просто отколовшиеся. Кто разрушили своё Прибежище и теперь пьют водку и возможно чем-то ещё занимаются. Но они уже не буддисты (точнее не буддистки).


Т.е. у Вас есть строгая дисциплина в этом вопросе?
Если к Вам приходит человек, в образе жизни которого прочно сидит лёгкий алкоголь, то Вы такому человеку прибежище на дадите?

----------


## Топпер

> Т.е. у Вас есть строгая дисциплина в этом вопросе?
> Если к Вам приходит человек, в образе жизни которого прочно сидит лёгкий алкоголь, то Вы такому человеку прибежище на дадите?


я - нет.
Бросит пить - тогда и разговор будет.

----------

Bob (11.01.2013), Богдан Б (11.01.2013), Калкий (11.01.2013), Лери (11.01.2013), Маркион (11.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (05.07.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013)

----------


## Фил

> я не знаю. Я в голову залезть не могу.


Ну и вот!

Некоторые работодатели считают, что если при найме работника у него есть какая-то рекомендация от проверенного человека, который уже давно работает и зарекомендовал себя - то это гарант качества и безопасности.

Опытные HR-менеджеоы знают, что рекомендация не гарантирует НИЧЕГО.
Человек может прийти по рекомендации, с положительной характеристикой, с кучей документов.
На следующий день прихватить кассу и раствориться  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну и вот!
> 
> Некоторые работодатели считают, что если при найме работника у него есть какая-то рекомендация от проверенного человека, который уже давно работает и зарекомендовал себя - то это гарант качества и безопасности.
> 
> Опытные HR-менеджеоы знают, что рекомендация не гарантирует НИЧЕГО.
> Человек может прийти по рекомендации, с положительной характеристикой, с кучей документов.
> На следующий день прихватить кассу и раствориться


Поэтому нужен испытательный срок. Я вот, например, из-за этого Прибежище сразу и не даю. Минимум полгода-год. Это, конечно, тоже не гарантия, но лучше, чем ничего.

А вообще опытные менеджеры знают, что внутреннее хорошо проявляется во внешнем. И рекомендации от людей, заслуживающих доверия, много значат.

----------

Богдан Б (11.01.2013), Калкий (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Вот я и говорю, что христианин обладает буддийской панча силой


Боюсь что не существует такой вещи как "_буддийская_" панчасила -(




> Тогда наверное на упосатху можно ходить принимать эти обеты в церковь к священнику. Хуже не будет.


Всё проще. Можно вообще никуда не ходить и формально не принимать - но реально осуществлять.
При этом, я конечно, не рассматриваю вопрос о том, насколько это легче/сложнее, нежели если куда-то ходить и т.д.. ведь не об этом сейчас речь.




> У нас тут много Бахий? Особенно выслушавших лично наставление от Будды?


Тут важно то, что у него не было формальностей. А также важно то, что Благородный Восьмеричный Путь он прошёл от и до (без формальностей). Ниббаны достиг. Столь ли важно в таком случае, был ли он формально буддистом? Думаю Будда ответил бы вполне однозначно на этот вопрос. Да он и ответил: 

_"Ваш товарищ по святой жизни скончался"... а также "он практиковал Дхамму в соответствии с Дхаммой"._

Вот такие фразы Благословенного о формально не-буддисте.

----------

Tong Po (11.01.2013), Богдан Б (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013), Калкий (11.01.2013), Кхантибало (13.01.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Фёдор, вношу уточнение: у нас на Южном Урале, в частности в Челябинске


Да, Урал большой... Я на севере, вы на юге. И оба мы - тхеравадины! А вы говорите, нет буддистов! Кстати, Zom тоже с Урала (надеюсь, я не выдал лишней информации). Одни тхеравадины на Урале, однако...Хороший Урал получается у нас.

----------

Zom (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (24.01.2016), Маркион (11.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (05.07.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Боюсь что не существует такой вещи как "_буддийская_" панчасила -(


Не знаю не знаю.

Я вот про буддийскую Паньча силу могу говорить только в контексте получения Прибежища. А о Прибежище только в контексте его получения у монаха. Если монах отнесётся к этому как положено, он не даст Прибежище христианину.



> Всё проще. Можно формально не принимать - но реально осуществлять.


Тогда и христианин - буддист. Формально не принял - реально осуществляет.



> Тут важно то, что у него не было формальностей. А также важно то, что Благородный Восьмеричный Путь он прошёл от и до (без формальностей). Ниббаны достиг. Столь ли важно в таком случае, был ли он формально буддистом? Думаю Будда ответил бы вполне однозначно на этот вопрос. Да он и ответил: 
> 
> _"Ваш товарищ по святой жизни скончался"... а также "он практиковал Дхамму в соответствии с Дхаммой"._
> 
> Вот такие фразы Благословенного о формально не-буддисте.


Он от самого Будды выслушал проповедь и стал Архатом. Это не нужно путать с тем, что некоторые не считают нужным принимать Прибежище.
Кроме того даже в этой ситуации Будда не дал посвящения в монахи Бахии. Это показывает насколько щепетильно Будда относился к этому вопросу.

----------

Калкий (11.01.2013), Карло (12.01.2013)

----------


## Маркион

> Да, Урал большой... Я на севере, вы на юге. И оба мы - тхеравадины! А вы говорите, нет буддистов! Кстати, Zom тоже с Урала (надеюсь, я не выдал лишней информации). Одни тхеравадины на Урале, однако...Хороший Урал получается у нас.


Аж целых 3 тхеравадина! Плюс ещё два человека из Челябинска. Итого 5!

----------

Топпер- (11.01.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Тогда и христианин - буддист. Формально не принял - реально осуществляет.


Не буддист.
Воззрение не то.
(В голову залезается посредством разговора, другого способа пока не придумали.)

----------

Tong Po (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Лери (11.01.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Да, Урал большой... Я на севере, вы на юге. И оба мы - тхеравадины! А вы говорите, нет буддистов! Кстати, Zom тоже с Урала (надеюсь, я не выдал лишней информации). Одни тхеравадины на Урале, однако...Хороший Урал получается у нас.


Я даже больше тайны раскрою. Первый раз я слово "буддизм" услышал именно на Урале, в 15 лет, когда вернулся в родной город паспорт получать. Один хиппи-друган мне сказал, что когда его будут забирать в армию, он скажет "я - буддист, а буддисты мирные и не убивают, и меня не заберут" -) Этот фрагмент разговора запал в память ))

----------

Bob (11.01.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Не буддист.
> Воззрение не то.
> (В голову залезается посредством разговора, другого способа пока не придумали.)


А он может сказать, что и буддист.

----------


## Топпер

> Я даже больше тайны раскрою. Первый раз я слово "буддизм" услышал именно на Урале, в 15 лет, когда вернулся в родной город паспорт получать. Один хиппи-друган мне сказал, что когда его будут забирать в армию, он скажет "я - буддист, а буддисты мирные и не убивают, и меня не заберут" -) Этот фрагмент разговора запал в память ))


Напомнило:  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (11.01.2013), Богдан Б (11.01.2013), Маркион (11.01.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я даже больше тайны раскрою. Первый раз я слово "буддизм" услышал именно на Урале, в 15 лет, когда вернулся в родной город паспорт получать. Один хиппи-друган мне сказал, что когда его будут забирать в армию, он скажет "я - буддист, а буддисты мирные и не убивают, и меня не заберут" -) Этот фрагмент разговора запал в память ))


О!!! Гордость испытываю за край родной!

----------

Маркион (11.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Тогда и христианин - буддист. Формально не принял - реально осуществляет.


И в третий раз... буддиста буддистом делают воззрения и убеждения, а не нравственность, и даже не сосредоточение, и даже не мудрость как таковая. 




> Он от самого Будды выслушал проповедь и стал Архатом. Это не нужно путать с тем, что некоторые не считают нужным принимать Прибежище.
> Кроме того даже в этой ситуации Будда не дал посвящения в монахи Бахии. Это показывает насколько щепетильно Будда относился к этому вопросу.


Вот именно - настолько щепетильно - что показал всем и каждому, что можно без формальностей обрести ниббану.

----------

Bob (11.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Калкий (11.01.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> И в третий раз... буддиста буддистом делают воззрения и убеждения, а не нравственность, и даже не сосредоточение, и даже не мудрость как таковая.


А твоим методом мы отличить их не сможем. Прибежище же внешнее не важно. Поэтому я имею право и христианина буддистом назвать.
Соответственно и он сам себя может назвать также буддистом или христианским буддистом.



> Вот именно - настолько щепетильно - что показал всем и каждому, что можно без формальностей обрести ниббану.


Мы про Ниббану тут не говорили.

----------


## Zom

> А твоим методом мы отличить их не сможем. Прибежище же внешнее не важно. Поэтому я имею право и христианина буддистом назвать.
> Соответственно и он сам себя может назвать также буддистом или христианским буддистом.


А никто не сможет на самом деле. Все эти вещи очень размыты и условны. В теме ведь уже звучали примеры, что люди могут быть формально буддистами, а на деле ......[]

Поэтому тут каждый сам для себя лично тока что-то решает (кого кем считать и так далее). 

Предлагаю тему сдвинуть в другую, менее конфликтную сторону, как то - насколько _легче_ практиковать Путь, принимая формальные церемонии. Ведь очевидно, что практиковать можно и без формальностей. А можно с ними. Любопытный вопрос (по крайней мере как минимум дискутируемый) в потенциальном различии в плане успешности практики.

----------

Bob (11.01.2013), Дмитрий С (12.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013), Маркион (11.01.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А никто не сможет на самом деле. Все эти вещи очень размыты и условны. В теме ведь уже звучали примеры, что люди могут быть формально буддистами, а на деле ......[]


Могут  :Frown: 
 И это, как раз минус отсутствия толковой катехизации и слишком формального отношения к церемонии Прибежища. Когда она "на раз" даётся любому желающему.  :Frown: 



> Предлагаю тему сдвинуть в другую, менее конфликтую сторону, как то - насколько _легче_ практиковать Путь, принимая формальные церемонии. Ведь очевидно, что практиковать можно и без формальностей. А можно с ними. Любопытный вопрос (по крайней мере как минимум дискутируемый) в потенциальном различии в плане успешности практики.


Да, это интересный вопрос.

----------

Лери (11.01.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

Вставлю свои 5 копеек. На западе, в одном монастыре, зная ветреность большинства приходящих, приняли решение давать прибежище только после 2х лет формального пребывания в студентах. По-моему это очень правильный подход. Я когда-то считал, что формальность принятия прибежища не играет роли, но формальностью подкрепляется серьезность намерения, и если это происходит в сангхе, то это еще и хороший пример\стимул для других. В сото дзен, кстати, еще нужно самому сшить ракусу, которая символизирует одежды, которые Будда сделал из кусочков ткани и носил, а также детально изучить обеты перед тем как их принять.

----------

Богдан Б (11.01.2013), Джнянаваджра (11.01.2013), Лери (11.01.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Предлагаю тему сдвинуть в другую, менее конфликтную сторону, как то - насколько _легче_ практиковать Путь, принимая формальные церемонии. Ведь очевидно, что практиковать можно и без формальностей. А можно с ними. Любопытный вопрос (по крайней мере как минимум дискутируемый) в потенциальном различии в плане успешности практики.


Есть, кстати говоря, ещё один интересный вопрос, который уже в этой теме поднимал Павел:
Прибежище, как декларацию себя мирским последователем и соответственно, как готовность оказывать поддержку Сангхе.
Ведь, по сути, миряне именно это и декларировали, когда заявляли Будде: "пусть Благословенный примет меня, как мирского последователя".

----------

Joy (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013)

----------


## Joy

> можете пожалуйста объяснить в чем выражается эта разница? особенно для успешного прохождения курса медитации?


Разница есть, это крайне важный аспект:
Если практика мирян замкнется на себе, особо не нуждаясь в формальном участии Сангхи, - так, как Вы предлагаете, - это разрушит институт взаимоотношений монахов и мирян, лишит монастыри даны, а мирян - дхамма-даны, то есть подорвет всю систему существования буддизма Тхеравады.
Будда организовал Сангху монахов как первоочередной оплот Дхаммы в нашем мире, миряне его поддерживают.
Поэтому подобные рассуждения: зачем нам монахи, у нас свои раскачанные мирские учители есть, - крайне опасны и противоречат правильным воззрениям, так как Будда подчеркивал важность поддержки Сангхи и ее приоритетность перед иными формациями.

----------

Ittosai (11.01.2013), Kit (11.01.2013), Богдан Б (11.01.2013), Германн (12.01.2013), Ритл (15.01.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Предлагаю тему сдвинуть в другую, менее конфликтную сторону, как то - насколько _легче_ практиковать Путь, принимая формальные церемонии. Ведь очевидно, что практиковать можно и без формальностей. А можно с ними. Любопытный вопрос (по крайней мере как минимум дискутируемый) в потенциальном различии в плане успешности практики.


Я думаю - это чисто индивидуально. Кто-то не нуждается во внешней опоре, кому-то все-равно, а кто-то чувствует себя более защищенным формальностями. Каждый из этих людей может быть достойным буддистом. Кстати, Будда учитывал всегда психологические типы людей. Поэтому он говорил, что пристрастие к обрядам необходимо преодолеть для вступления в поток, однако допускал внешние формальности, понимая, что некоторым людям это просто необходимо.

----------

Bob (11.01.2013), Joy (11.01.2013), Zom (11.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (05.07.2013), Ритл (12.01.2013), Фил (11.01.2013)

----------


## Joy

> Предлагаю тему сдвинуть в другую, менее конфликтную сторону, как то - насколько _легче_ практиковать Путь, принимая формальные церемонии. Ведь очевидно, что практиковать можно и без формальностей. А можно с ними. Любопытный вопрос (по крайней мере как минимум дискутируемый) в потенциальном различии в плане успешности практики.


Тоже думаю, что это зависит от типа личности, преобладающих омрачений и препятствий.
У меня аспект доверия сильно развит, мне нужны авторитеты в лице монахов, нужны формальности.
Встреча с Учителем, с монахом очень вдохновляет к продвижению, к каждодневному памятованию, деланию, соблюдению обетов, осознанности.
Крайности опасны.
С одной стороны: один другого не очистит и одной перманентной близостью к Сангхе, участием в ритуалах не продвинешься; можно уподобиться храмовым животным: связь есть, практики - нет.
С другой: практика в полном отрыве от традиционной среды может и до безумия довести, в худшем случае, либо, как минимум, увеличить заблуждения, гордыню и самомнение.
Пример Сиддхартхи вдохновляет, но следует быть честным: мы не царевичи, нам нужен Учитель, Учение и Сангха.

----------

Ittosai (11.01.2013), Kit (11.01.2013), Zom (11.01.2013), Богдан Б (11.01.2013), Германн (12.01.2013), Карло (12.01.2013), Ритл (12.01.2013), Сергей Ч (11.01.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013)

----------


## Фил

> А он может сказать, что и буддист.


Вот ведь паразит!  :Smilie: 

Но даже если Прибежище давать через 2 года студенчества или какие либо еще испытания, все равно остается вопрос "что это дает?"
Божья благодать - не снисходит.
В лоно Церкви - не принимают.
Плевать в сторону не принявшего Прибежище - не будут.

Самое страшное по моему - будут показывать пальцем и говорить 
"Он говорит, что он - буддист, а не принял формально Прибежище!"

(До сих пор в памяти навечно осталась строчка из песни группы эпохи Перестройки "Доктор" (вот помню ведь всякую хрень!)
 которую я слышал 1 единственный раз по радио  :Smilie: 
"Ты говоришь, что ты любишь музыку.
 А у тебя даже нет синтезатора.
 Ты играешь на чужих инструментах.
  Я сотру твой альбом. я сотру твой альбом".

Такое вот грозное обещание!)

----------

Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Прибежище, как декларацию себя мирским последователем и соответственно, как готовность оказывать поддержку Сангхе.
> Ведь, по сути, миряне именно это и декларировали, когда заявляли Будде: "пусть Благословенный примет меня, как мирского последователя".


А можно поддерживать Сангху без декларации этого?

----------

Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

> Но даже если Прибежище давать через 2 года студенчества или какие либо еще испытания, все равно остается вопрос "что это дает?"


Самое главное что это дает - время разобратся в себе, нужно ли мне это прибежище вообще или хотя бы понять, что значит принять прибежище в Будде, Дхарме, Сангхе. А то побывал на одном ретрите и уже буддист.

----------

Топпер- (11.01.2013), Фил (14.01.2013)

----------


## Greedy

А каков обычай раздачи прибежища мирянам в традиционных буддийских странах?

----------


## Zom

> А каков обычай раздачи прибежища мирянам в традиционных буддийских странах?


Никакой. Его дают везде при любых случаях (убеждён на 200%, что дают даже без малейшей мысли о том, что вообще дают - "просто так надо по правилам").




> Самое главное что это дает - время разобратся в себе, нужно ли мне это прибежище вообще или хотя бы понять, что значит принять прибежище в Будде, Дхарме, Сангхе. А то побывал на одном ретрите и уже буддист.


А у гоенковцев всё наоборот - кучу ретритов проходят, на них даже формально принимают прибежище, но никто себя не считает буддистом ))

----------

Дмитрий С (12.01.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013), Фил (14.01.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

> А у гоенковцев всё наоборот - кучу ретритов проходят, на них даже формально принимают прибежище, но никто себя не считает буддистом ))


Лучше так, чем наоборот  :Smilie:

----------

Raudex (11.01.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

По мне - нискока не лучше. Потому что слова Будды и практика им описанная их тоже не интересует.

----------

Joy (12.01.2013), Топпер- (11.01.2013), Фил (14.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.01.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Никакой. Его дают везде при любых случаях (убеждён на 200%, что дают даже без малейшей мысли о том, что вообще дают - "просто так надо по правилам").


А к чему тогда этот перфекционизм, когда необходимо проверять мирянина на предмет его привычек и убеждений, прежде чем дать прибежище?

----------

Raudex (11.01.2013), Tong Po (14.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

Буддиста от не буддиста отличает, как я понимаю, наличие веры (саддхи) по отношению к трем объектам веры: Будда, Дхамма, Сангха. Произнося формулу принятия прибежища, человек, собственно, и заявляет вслух о том, что у него зародилась такая вера. При этом я не встречал, чтобы Будда или кто-нибудь другой в суттах именно "давали" или наоборот, "не давали"  прибежище. Внешняя форма, так называемого "принятия" прибежища выглядит именно уведомительной. Человек просто заявляет о своей вере (саддхе), о своих главных ориентирах в жизни. Т.е. это вопрос веры (саддха), т.е. это не то, что другой человек тебе может "дать" или наоборот, "не дать". 
Человек может, к примеру, неправильно принять прибежище, т.е. неправильно относиться к Будде (например, оказывать почтение из-за страха), т.е. неправильно строить свою веру. Т.е. иметь неверное умственное отношение к трем составляющим прибежища.
Сделать принятие прибежища правильным может только сам человек, выработав правильное отношение к Будде, Дхамме, Сангхе. Не традиционный ритуал.
Что значит фраза: "Я не дам ему прибежища!"?. Если у человека есть вера (саддха) в три Драгоценности, если он обращается к ним как к прибежищу, то *что* другой человек, монах или не монах, может ему "дать" или "не дать"? Этого я не понимаю. Можно ли сказать: "Я не дам тебе прибежища!" и вытащить у человека из головы его веру (саддха), его жизненные ориентиры, идеалы?
Если человек, например, категорически не употребляет алкоголь и не лжет, то как ему можно "дать" или "не дать" обеты касательно трезвости и правильной речи. Ему можно отказать в обете "не употреблять опьянящих веществ"?

При этом традиционный ритуал, наверное, имеет, какие-то положительные стороны. Наверняка он, в определенных условиях, способствует сплоченности мирянина и сангхи, т.е. благотворно влияет на материальное обеспечение сангхи. Но сам по-себе ритуал не является мерилом того, есть ли у человека вера или нет. А именно наличие веры (саддха), как мне кажется, и делает человека буддистом.

----------

Bob (11.01.2013), Tong Po (11.01.2013), Zom (11.01.2013), Аминадав (11.01.2013), Богдан Б (12.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013), Кхантибало (13.01.2013), Митяй (11.01.2013), Ритл (12.01.2013), Федор Ф (11.01.2013), Фил (14.01.2013)

----------


## Zom

> А к чему тогда этот перфекционизм, когда необходимо проверять мирянина на предмет его привычек и убеждений, прежде чем дать прибежище?


Выше по теме уже было объяснение.




> При этом традиционный ритуал, наверное, имеет, какие-то положительные стороны. Наверняка он, в определенных условиях, способствует сплоченности мирянина и сангхи, т.е. благотворно влияет на материальное обеспечение сангхи. Но сам по-себе ритуал не является мерилом того, есть ли у человека вера или нет.


Тут была высказана трезвая мысль, что ритуал очерчивает рамки взаимодействия, выстраивает некие установленные формы взаимодействия. Это так не только в религиях, но и в остальных сферах человеческой деятельности. Например, есть "дурные манеры", "правила хорошего тона". В крутых ресторанах целые ритуалы что как и чем резать/колоть/подцеплять. Даже в обществах неформалов есть "свои нормы", которые соблюдаются "потому что так надо". Часто это делается по негласной договорённости членов сообщества, которая вырабатывается сама по себе через какое-то время. Это удобно тем, что не надо голову ломать как делать "это ещё раз", в этом плане - это социально удобно. Создаётся шаблон, который легко использовать.

Но наделять подобные ритуалы каким-то дополнительным смыслом я считаю не нужно и, скорее, это даже вредно. Это именно что будет укреплять сансарную окову о цеплянии к правилам, а не ослаблять её. Например, Аджан Ли упоминал, что подобные вещи вполне эффектно развиваются, например, на фоне правила соблюдения Упосатхи по лунным дням и выливается в итоге в то, что люди начинают утверждать, что Упосатху нужно проводить только по лунным дням, а вне их этого делать нельзя (то есть вот так - захотел пособлюдать 8 правил - жди полнолуния и иначе никак! ))....

----------

Bob (11.01.2013), Vladiimir (11.01.2013), Богдан Б (12.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013), Федор Ф (12.01.2013), Фил (14.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Вот ведь паразит! 
> 
> Но даже если Прибежище давать через 2 года студенчества или какие либо еще испытания, все равно остается вопрос "что это дает?"
> Божья благодать - не снисходит.
> В лоно Церкви - не принимают.
> Плевать в сторону не принявшего Прибежище - не будут.


Странная постановка вопроса. А Будде люди зачем говорили про то, что принимают Прибежище?



> Самое страшное по моему - будут показывать пальцем и говорить 
> "Он говорит, что он - буддист, а не принял формально Прибежище!"


И так будут говорить тоже.



> А можно поддерживать Сангху без декларации этого?


Сангха как узнает об этой готовности?

----------


## Топпер

> А каков обычай раздачи прибежища мирянам в традиционных буддийских странах?


В тхеравадинских странах принятие Прибежища превратилось в простую формальность. И это не есть хорошо.



> А к чему тогда этот перфекционизм, когда необходимо проверять мирянина на предмет его привычек и убеждений, прежде чем дать прибежище?


А смысл давать Прибежище кому попало? Если приходит человек, который не разбирается (да и не хочет разбираться) в буддизме. Который не собирается следовать правилам нравственности, который ставит Будду в один ряд с Иисусом и т.д. зачем вообще ему давать Прибежище?

----------

Bob (11.01.2013), Ittosai (12.01.2013), Joy (14.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> При этом традиционный ритуал, наверное, имеет, какие-то положительные стороны. Наверняка он, в определенных условиях, способствует сплоченности мирянина и сангхи, т.е. благотворно влияет на материальное обеспечение сангхи. Но сам по-себе ритуал не является мерилом того, есть ли у человека вера или нет. А именно наличие веры (саддха), как мне кажется, и делает человека буддистом.


Внутренним - не является. Но что там у человека внутри, какая вера, это никому (иногда даже ему самому) неведомо. Мы же здесь говорим о внешнем ритуале. О социальной его форме.



> Что значит фраза: "Я не дам ему прибежища!"?. Если у человека есть вера (саддха) в три Драгоценности, если он обращается к ним как к прибежищу, то что другой человек, монах или не монах, может ему "дать" или "не дать"? Этого я не понимаю. Можно ли сказать: "Я не дам тебе прибежища!" и вытащить у человека из головы его веру (саддха), его жизненные ориентиры, идеалы?


Веру вытащить - невозможно. А не дать Прибежище - запросто. Более того, можно даже дану от него отказаться брать. Если монах не считает этого человека достойным делать дану.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А не дать Прибежище - запросто. Более того, можно даже дану от него отказаться брать. Если монах не считает этого человека достойным делать дану.


А много ли случаев в Каноне, когда человек говорил "Я принимаю прибежище" (тут часто говорилось именно о _декларации_, а не о просьбе), а Будда ему говорил: "Ты не достоин"?

----------


## Топпер

> А много ли случаев в Каноне, когда человек говорил "Я принимаю прибежище" (тут часто говорилось именно о _декларации_, а не о просьбе), а Будда ему говорил: "Ты не достоин"?


А при чём здесь Канон? Я - Будда? Или о чём речь?
Как монах я могу дать Прибежище, а могу не дать. Это моё право.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А при чём здесь Канон? Я - Будда? Или о чём речь?
> Как монах я могу дать Прибежище, а могу не дать. Это моё право.


Я не знаю, дорогой Топпер, Будда ли Вы  :Smilie: . Просто проясняю вопрос с формальностями...

----------

Фил (14.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Я не знаю, дорогой Топпер, Будда ли Вы . Просто проясняю вопрос с формальностями...


Если вас интересует вопрос с формальностями, то к монаху обращаются со следующими словами:



> ahaṃ bhante tisaraṇena saha pañca sīlāni yācāmi
> dutiyampi ahaṃ bhante tisaraṇena saha pañca sīlāni yācāmi
> tatiyampi ahaṃ bhante tisaraṇena saha pañca sīlāni yācāmi
> Почтенный, *я прошу 3 прибежища вместе с пятью правилами*. 
> Во второй раз, почтенный, я прошу 3 вместе с пятью правилами.
> В третий раз, почтенный, я прошу 3 прибежища вместе с пятью правилами.


И просьба либо удовлетворяется (практически всегда), либо нет.

----------

Tong Po (14.01.2013), Дмитрий С (12.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Если вас интересует вопрос с формальностями, то к монаху обращаются со следующими словами:
> 
> И просьба либо удовлетворяется (практически всегда), либо нет.


Но Вы говорите (насколько я понял), что удовлетворяете эту просьбу далеко не всегда? Или Вы просто намекаете, что человеку еще рано обращаться с такой просьбой?

----------


## Топпер

> Но Вы говорите (насколько я понял), что удовлетворяете эту просьбу далеко не всегда? Или Вы просто намекаете, что человеку еще рано обращаться с такой просьбой?


Не всегда. Правда до этих слов ещё не разу не доходило. Обычно об этом заранее речь идёт.

----------

Дмитрий С (12.01.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

> А каков обычай раздачи прибежища мирянам в традиционных буддийских странах?


Я в Азии не был (и по состоянию здоровья вряд ли побываю), но Бханте Ньянасиха в ответ на этот вопрос рассказал нам, что на Шри Ланке строфы прибежища и правил начинают читать (повторять за монахами?) ещё в детском возрасте, когда человек ещё толком ничего не понимает. Поэтому у азиатов нет "точки отсчёта", когда они стали буддистами. Дост. Паньяваро рассказал мне, что тот же принцип действует в Таиланде.

*Т.е. осознанное первоначальное принятие прибежища в странах Азии отсутствует.* 

Хочется также высказать своё мнение по поводу опасений Бханте Топпера по поводу дачи прибежища небуддистам, присутствующим в группе.
Полагаю, что перед церемонией монаху следует объяснить присутствующим, что запретить повторять за ним строфы прибежища и правил он не может. Но если человек не принял прибежище на умственном уровне, он не станет буддистом ни при каких условиях, даже если повторит строфы 100 раз за 100 разными монахами. Таким образом, их декламация будет бесполезной (хотя и вреда от неё тоже не будет). Почему? *Потому что в буддизме нет таинств.*

По поводу буддийских традиций. Я не против традиций, но я за то, чтобы относиться к ним как к традициям, не ставя их вровень с тем, что установил Будда. Будда установил процедуру приёма в монахи и не установил процедуру приёма в миряне.

Пример. В Таиланде распространено временное монашество и на это смотрят вполне нормально. Однако на Шри Ланке на расстригшегося монаха смотрят с осуждением - там считается, что монашество должно быть на всю жизнь. 
Как мы разрулим конфликт двух традиций стран одной и той же (!) школы буддизма? (то же самое по поводу хождения за подянием.)
*Обратимся к канону.* Из него следует, что, поскольку Будда установил правила возвращения монаха к мирской жизни, эти люди не заслуживают осуждения (если их не исключили за параджику). Теперь нам не важно какая традиция - мы знаем правильный ответ.

Также у меня есть мнение по поводу того, откуда взялось то множество отсутствующих в каноне ритуалов, которые мы имеем сегодня, включая ритуал принятия прибежища у монаха.
*Народу нужны таинства.* Спрос рождает предложение. Появляются монахи, готовые совершать эти таинства для мирян. 
Появляются монахи, которые *действительно считают, что совершают таинства*. И таких становится большинство из-за того, что миряне с готовностью поверят в совершение таинств человеком, одетым в чудную одежду, бреющих голову и далее по списку. Во что в результате превращается буддизм? В религию, очень похожую на христианство и другие подобные религии с таинствами. Это мы сейчас и наблюдаем.

Это подводит нас к важному вопросу какой буддизм нужен нам, западным людям? Стоит ли вслепую копировать азиатский буддизм? Есть ли смысл гордиться, что "мы делаем всё как в Таиланде"? В этой связи интересно, что из линий Тхеравады на западе наибольшее распространение и значение получили именно линии тайской лесной Сангхи (Аджана Чаа и др). То есть, наибольший успех достигнут не "народным" азиатским буддизмом с таинствами, а школой, делающей основной акцент на практику. За таинствами мы можем и в церковь сходить.

----------

Bob (13.01.2013), Epihod (27.05.2013), Tong Po (14.01.2013), Vladiimir (13.01.2013), Zom (13.01.2013), Ануруддха (15.01.2013), Богдан Б (14.01.2013), Дмитрий С (13.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (13.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013), Ритл (15.01.2013), Сергей Ч (13.01.2013), Федор Ф (13.01.2013), Фил (14.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Мне близка Ваша точка зрения, уважаемый Кхантибало. Также во многом я бы согласился с Зомом. С бханте Топпером я бы не стал спорить в силу своего невежества в формальностях, но мне все же кажется, что Прибежище - это не "награда за хорошее поведение", а именно то, что значит это слово - _защита_. Будды не нуждаются в прибежищах. В них нуждаются грешники, и чем хуже грешник, тем больше он нуждается в прибежище...

----------

Vladiimir (13.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013), Кхантибало (13.01.2013), Топпер- (13.01.2013), Фил (14.01.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

Ещё один интересный эпизод, произошедший несколько лет назад на ритрите-упосатхе Ланкийской общины. После ритрита к Рупасири подошёл (русский) человек и спросил "я хочу принять прибежище". На это Рупасири сказал: 
- Вы читали сегодня утром строфы вслед за монахом (в группе)? 
- Да.
- Значит вы уже приняли.

Бханте Ньянасиха также не налагает никаких ограничений на процедуру принятия прибежища во время наших с ним совместных церемоний.

----------

Tong Po (14.01.2013), Vladiimir (13.01.2013), Богдан Б (14.01.2013), Дмитрий С (13.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (13.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013), Сергей Ч (13.01.2013), Фил (14.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Хочется также высказать своё мнение по поводу опасений Бханте Топпера по поводу дачи прибежища небуддистам, присутствующим в группе.
> Полагаю, что перед церемонией монаху следует объяснить присутствующим, что запретить повторять за ним строфы прибежища и правил он не может. Но если человек не принял прибежище на умственном уровне, он не станет буддистом ни при каких условиях, даже если повторит строфы 100 раз за 100 разными монахами. Таким образом, их декламация будет бесполезной (хотя и вреда от неё тоже не будет). Почему? *Потому что в буддизме нет таинств.*


Павел, разрешите я сам решу как и кому мне давать Прибежище. Если кого-либо такое положение дел не устраивает, я впредь могу не посещать московскую общину. Я как раз собирался ехать на следующей неделе в Москву. Если вас не устраивает - сообщите сейчас, я заезжать тогда не буду.



> По поводу буддийских традиций. Я не против традиций, но я за то, чтобы относиться к ним как к традициям, не ставя их вровень с тем, что установил Будда. Будда установил процедуру приёма в монахи и не установил процедуру приёма в миряне.


Буддизм - это не только Палийский Канон, и не нужно становится на протестантские позиции.



> Пример. В Таиланде распространено временное монашество и на это смотрят вполне нормально. Однако на Шри Ланке на расстригшегося монаха смотрят с осуждением - там считается, что монашество должно быть на всю жизнь. 
> Как мы разрулим конфликт двух традиций стран одной и той же (!) школы буддизма? (то же самое по поводу хождения за подянием.)
> *Обратимся к канону.* Из него следует, что, поскольку Будда установил правила возвращения монаха к мирской жизни, эти люди не заслуживают осуждения (если их не исключили за параджику). Теперь нам не важно какая традиция - мы знаем правильный ответ.


Ответ неверный. 
Правильный ответ будет следовать воззрениям той или иной никаи, давшей пострижение. 



> Также у меня есть мнение по поводу того, откуда взялось то множество отсутствующих в каноне ритуалов, которые мы имеем сегодня, включая ритуал принятия прибежища у монаха.
> Народу нужны таинства. Спрос рождает предложение. Появляются монахи, готовые совершать эти таинства для мирян.
> Появляются монахи, которые действительно считают, что совершают таинства. И таких становится большинство из-за того, что миряне с готовностью поверят в совершение таинств человеком, одетым в чудную одежду, бреющих голову и далее по списку. Во что в результате превращается буддизм? В религию, очень похожую на христианство и другие подобные религии с таинствами. Это мы сейчас и наблюдаем.


Я бы посоветовал вам стать монахом и делать выводы после нескольких лет (а лучше десятков лет) пребывания в Сангхе.

----------

Богдан Б (14.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Извините, что высказываю постороннее мнение, но раз уж мне позволили участвовать в обсуждениях...

Дорогой Топпер, здесь вряд ли найдется человек, который Вас не уважает и ставит под сомнение Вашу искренность. А то, что Вы стали монахом в небуддийском окружении, вызывает (по крайней мере, у меня) огромное уважение. 

Очень хотелось бы видеть в Россиии (да и вообще на наших просторах) единую не разделенную противоречиями Тхераваду  :Smilie: . Кто, как не Вы может способствовать этому?

----------

Алексей Е (14.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013), Сергей Ч (13.01.2013), Топпер- (13.01.2013), Фил (14.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Извините, что высказываю постороннее мнение, но раз уж мне позволили участвовать в обсуждениях...
> 
> Дорогой Топпер, здесь вряд ли найдется человек, который Вас не уважает и ставит под сомнение Вашу искренность. А то, что Вы стали монахом в небуддийском окружении, вызывает (по крайней мере, у меня) огромное уважение. 
> 
> Очень хотелось бы видеть в Россиии (да и вообще на наших просторах) единую не разделенную противоречиями Тхераваду . Кто, как не Вы может способствовать этому?


я - не могу. Способствовать может авторитетный человек. А раз здесь все лучше меня знают, как я должен давать Прибежище, то вряд ли я что-либо смогу сделать.
Я думаю, что меня достаточно скоро доклюют по подобным вопросам и кончится тем, что я как и один небезизвестный в тхеравадинских кругах монах тайского направления, перестану вообще давать Прибежище.

----------

Chikara (15.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> я - не могу. Способствовать может авторитетный человек. А раз здесь все лучше меня знают, как я должен давать Прибежище, то вряд ли я что-либо смогу сделать.


Вы - несомненно авторитетный человек. Глубоко верующий, не фанатик. Много знающий, думающий. Решившийся на монашество. 

В конце концов, если кому-то не нравится Ваш подход, он может принять прибежище у другого монаха. Думаю, этот вопрос сейчас - не принципиальный  :Smilie: .

----------

Bob (13.01.2013), Zom (13.01.2013), Алексей Е (14.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013), Мира Смирнова (06.07.2013), Сергей Ч (13.01.2013), Топпер- (13.01.2013), Федор Ф (13.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> В конце концов, если кому-то не нравится Ваш подход, он может принять прибежище у другого монаха. Думаю, этот вопрос сейчас - не принципиальный .


я, в общем то, всегда об этом говорю. Особенно москвичам. Там с этим проблем нет. Более того, если кто-либо принял Прибежище хоть через пять минут знакомства с буддизом у какого-либо монаха, для меня этого достаточно, чтобы считать человека буддистом, пусть и формально. Но сам я стараюсь таким образом к Прибежищу не подходить и это моё право, как монаха. Я не автомат, который на введённую команду  (просьбу о Прибежище и обетах) выдаёт в обязательном порядке определённое действие (Прибежище и обеты).

----------

AndyZ (14.01.2013), Bob (14.01.2013), Eugeny (15.01.2013), Zom (13.01.2013), Алексей Е (14.01.2013), Богдан Б (14.01.2013), Дмитрий С (13.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013), Сергей Ч (13.01.2013), Федор Ф (13.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> я, в общем то, всегда об этом говорю. Особенно москвичам. Там с этим проблем нет. Более того, если кто-либо принял Прибежище хоть через пять минут знакомства с буддизом у какого-либо монаха, для меня этого достаточно, чтобы считать человека буддистом, пусть и формально. Но сам я стараюсь таким образом к Прибежищу не подходить и это моё право, как монаха. Я не автомат, который на введённую команду  (просьбу о Прибежище и обетах) выдаёт в обязательном порядке определённое действие (Прибежище и обеты).


О, браво, бханте!

----------

Chikara (15.01.2013), Eugeny (15.01.2013), Дмитрий С (14.01.2013), Топпер- (14.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Есть, кстати говоря, ещё один момент по которому я не даю Прибежище быстро. Помимо того, что я должен узнать человека и его намерения, человек должен хотя бы минимально узнать меня и решить, хочет ли он получать Прибежище именно у меня.
Всё-таки репутация монаха, у которого Прибежище получаешь, важна и кого-то моё монашество может не удовлетворить.

----------

AndyZ (14.01.2013), Bob (14.01.2013), Eugeny (15.01.2013), Pema Sonam (14.01.2013), Shus (14.01.2013), Tong Po (14.01.2013), Богдан Б (14.01.2013), Дмитрий С (14.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013), Сергей Ч (14.01.2013)

----------


## Фил

Возвращаясь в теме.



> в традиции тхеравада возможно практика без принятия Прибежища у монаха, а возможно принятие Прибежище самостоятельно по текстам,  соответствует ли это действительности.


Да



> Возможно ли самопосвященрие в монахи


Нет



> самопринятие обетов буддиста-мирянина?


Да



Если это неправильные ответы, прошу аргументированно это показать.

----------

Vladiimir (14.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (15.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013)

----------


## Shus

> Если практика мирян замкнется на себе, особо не нуждаясь в формальном участии Сангхи, ....... то есть подорвет всю систему существования буддизма Тхеравады.


Кстати как-то так и начиналась махаяна .... 
Со священными текстами и их трактовками сейчас проблем нет - интернет (еще несколько десятков лет назад надо было обращаться к монахам, если не в Москве или Лондоне живешь), а вот догмат даны сангхе, как высшей заслуги, и обратной дхарма-даны - это вопрос. :Smilie: 
Хотя опять же, есть исторический опыт его решения - Чайтика (Caitika) и пр. :Smilie:

----------

Eugeny (15.01.2013), Калкий (14.01.2013), Сергей Ч (14.01.2013), Топпер- (14.01.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

> Павел, разрешите я сам решу как и кому мне давать Прибежище. Если кого-либо такое положение дел не устраивает, я впредь могу не посещать московскую общину. Я как раз собирался ехать на следующей неделе в Москву. Если вас не устраивает - сообщите сейчас, я заезжать тогда не буду.


Вы можете делать что хотите и как хотите. Мы на это не можем повлиять. Против вашего участия на наших мероприятиях я не возражаю.
Вопрос во взглядах, которые вы тут распространяете.




> Тхеравада - это не только ПК. Это ещё и живая традиция со своими правилами. И если во всех азиатских странах Прибежище получают, не стоит выступать реформатором и начинать пытаться отчищать Тхераваду от чего-то, что вам кажется излишним.


Не надо нам приписывать то, что мы не пытаемся делать. Никто не говорит "давайте отменим церемонию". 
Мы разбираем взгляды людей на предмет этой церемонии и сущность прибежища - соответствуют они учению или нет.




> Буддизм - это не только Палийский Канон, и не нужно становится на протестантские позиции.


В буддизме Тхеравады Палийский Канон является тем, к чему обращаются на предмет соответствия чьих-либо взглядов учению Будды.
Таким образом, мы использовали его по назначению.

Вот также мнение дост. Дхаммананды Маха Тхеры:



> Учение Будды не является откровением, полученным от какого-то высшего существа. Просветление и мудрость, обретённые Буддой, появились благодаря практике самоосознания, духовного совершенствования и медитации, которой он занимался множество жизней.  Его мудрость не была дана богом, в отличие от того, как в отношении своих учений заявляли основатели других религий - пророк Мухаммед, Иисус Христос, Моисей и т.п. Буддизм не является организованной религией в том смысле, *что он не делает большого акцента на необходимость официального признания [того момента], когда человек становится его последователем.* Буддизм не требует ношения религиозных атрибутов или обладания членством в буддийской организации. Тем, кто интересуется учением Будды, он стремится помочь начать практику этих учений и самим осознать Истину.  	Буддизм не желает слепой веры и существует не ради увеличения количества последователей, он больше сконцентрирован на качестве жизни.


У досточтимого, видимо, тоже "протестантские позиции"  :Wink: 




> Ответ неверный. 
> Правильный ответ будет следовать воззрениям той или иной никаи, давшей пострижение.


Вы опять уводите в сторону. Вопрос был о том, заслуживает ли порицания со стороны мирян человек, покинувший монашество. Причём здесь вообще воззрения никай? Речь о мирянах.

----------

Vladiimir (15.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (15.01.2013), Фил (15.01.2013)

----------


## Joy

> Кстати как-то так и начиналась махаяна ....


Махаяна начинается с культивирования бодхичитты.
Тхеравадинская традиция не станет еще одной школой Махаяны, если разрушить институт взаимоотношений монахов и мирян, - она просто перестанет существовать.
Однако этого не произойдет: напротив, по мере угасания Дхаммы в нашем мире сначала исчезнут тантрическая ветвь, махаяна и в последнюю очередь - Тхеравада.

----------

Джнянаваджра (15.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Вопрос во взглядах, которые вы тут распространяете.


Для меря получение человеком Прибежища - сакральный акт. *Таинство*, если хотите. Как бы вам это не нравилось. *Такое же таинство, как и накопление человеком заслуги, в момент опускания даны в патту монаха*. Такое же таинство, как и становление человека монахом в момент упасампады, *когда четыре мирянина час назад бывшие простыми людьми, через час становятся Сангхой, заслуга от даны которой многократно выше*. 
В других ранних школах буддизма даже отдельная дхамма признавалась, активизирующаяся в момент приятия Прибежища и обетов - авиджняпти рупа. Вот какое значение придавали этому акту. 
А вы всё пытаетесь в позитивизм свести. Когда человек Прибежище принимает, он в качестве мирского ученика приходит в Сангху. Становится членом четырёхчастной Сангхи. У него появляется учитель.
Нет буддизма в вакууме, когда вы читаете Канон и как вам хочется его трактуете. Даже у мирского последователя должен быть учитель.



> Не надо нам приписывать то, что мы не пытаемся делать. Никто не говорит "давайте отменим церемонию". 
> Мы разбираем взгляды людей на предмет этой церемонии и сущность прибежища - соответствуют они учению или нет.


А кто вам дал право оценивать? Вы - пандит? Получили буддийское образование? Вы же выдаёте *своё собственное, личное понимание* за мнение Палийского Канона. И на этой основе пытаетесь делать какие-то оценки. 



> У досточтимого, видимо, тоже "протестантские позиции"


В таком случае,если следовать логики этого тхеры, вы в частности не буддист, а непойми кто. Буддисты - только монахи. А вы - так,... сбоку припёка. И ваше мнение о буддизме ничем не ценнее мнения какого-либо атеиста или христианина. Ведь Прибежище - это просто формальность. Пустое сотрясение воздуха. Так получается.



> Вы опять уводите в сторону. Вопрос был о том, заслуживает ли порицания со стороны мирян человек, покинувший монашество. Причём здесь вообще воззрения никай? Речь о мирянах.


Если в Шри-Ланке монах-расстрига подвергается осуждению, если и никаи и миряне осуждают его, значит такова ситуация на Ланке  Там есть вполне образованные монахи и миряне, которые вот такое определение вынесли. И если вы были монахом в ланкийских никаях, то придерживайтесь того мнения, которого придерживается ваша Сангха.

----------

Eugeny (14.01.2013), Shus (15.01.2013), Богдан Б (15.01.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Есть, кстати говоря, ещё один момент по которому я не даю Прибежище быстро. Помимо того, что я должен узнать человека и его намерения, человек должен хотя бы минимально узнать меня и решить, хочет ли он получать Прибежище именно у меня.
> Всё-таки репутация монаха, у которого Прибежище получаешь, важна и кого-то моё монашество может не удовлетворить.


Топпер, Вы даёте Прибежище. Респект.

----------

Eugeny (15.01.2013), Денис Евгеньев (15.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (15.01.2013), Топпер- (15.01.2013)

----------


## Shus

> Кстати как-то так и начиналась махаяна ....





> Махаяна начинается с культивирования бодхичитты...


Извините за неточность: правильнее сказать не "начиналась", а "зарождалась".

----------

Сергей Ч (15.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Махаяна начинается с культивирования бодхичитты.


Следовательно, махаяна, это не школа. ) Махаяна возможна  в рамках практически любой школы.




> Тхеравадинская традиция не станет еще одной школой Махаяны, если разрушить институт взаимоотношений монахов и мирян, - она просто перестанет существовать.
> Однако этого не произойдет: напротив, по мере угасания Дхаммы в нашем мире сначала исчезнут тантрическая ветвь, махаяна и в последнюю очередь - Тхеравада.


Это откуда такая информация?

----------

Eugeny (15.01.2013), Joy (15.01.2013), Tong Po (15.01.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

Когда-то давно, когда я впервые встретился с тхеравадинским монахом из Шри-Ланки - дост. Ратанасарой, я стал просить его дать мне буддийское прибежище. Но он не понимал о чем я у него прошу, с тех пор я сделал вывод, что по крайней мере в ланкийской традиции Тхеравады нет формального ритуала дачи прибежища мирянам. Сам факт повторения вслед за монахами формы прибежища Buddham saranam gacchami... и означает его принятие. По крайней мере я так это понимаю.

----------

AlekseyE (15.01.2013), Bob (16.01.2013), Joy (15.01.2013), Lion Miller (15.01.2013), Tong Po (15.01.2013), Vladiimir (15.01.2013), Zom (15.01.2013), Дмитрий С (15.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (15.01.2013), Кхантибало (15.01.2013), Ритл (15.01.2013), Сергей Ч (15.01.2013), Фил (15.01.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.01.2013)

----------


## Joy

> Следовательно, махаяна, это не школа. ) Махаяна возможна  в рамках практически любой школы.


так точно. Махаяна - это не школа, а метод, то бишь - путь.
Однако в Тхераваде обетов бодхисаттвы не берут, а идут к постижению пустоты иным путем. 




> Это откуда такая информация?


Например, отсюда:
http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/...un/upadok.html
довольно известная информация.

----------

Джнянаваджра (15.01.2013), Сергей Ч (15.01.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Однако в Тхераваде обетов бодхисаттвы не берут, а идут к постижению пустоты иным путем.


А разве помимо Благородного Восьмеричного Пути, этой _древней дороги которой  шли Истинно Само-Пробуждённые прежних времён_ (определение данное Буддой) есть ещё какой-то путь? Просто Будды открывают этот путь самостоятельно, когда в мире нет Дхаммы. Те, кто, следуя по проложенному ими пути, достигают Пробуждения, называются Арахантами. 




> Например, отсюда:
> http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/...un/upadok.html
> довольно известная информация.


А при чём здесь Тхеравада? Тхеравада - это одна из школ буддизма, основанная на Палийском каноне. В Вашей ссылке говорится о Хинаяне, т.е. о каких-то внутримахаянских разделениях, которые никаким образом Тхеравады не касаются.

p.s. как по мне, так разделение на "махаяну" и "хинаяну" заключается именно в мотивации достичь пробуждения каждого отдельно взятого практикующего (с мыслью о благе других или только лишь о своём благе), а не во всех этих формальных разделениях, навешиваемых на целые школы.

----------

Joy (15.01.2013), Tong Po (15.01.2013), Богдан Б (16.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (15.01.2013), Топпер- (15.01.2013), Федор Ф (15.01.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

> А вы всё пытаетесь в позитивизм свести. Когда человек Прибежище принимает, он в качестве мирского ученика приходит в Сангху. Становится членом четырёхчастной Сангхи. У него появляется учитель.


Членом Сангхи он не становится. Он становится членом четырёхчастного собрания последователей Будды - монахи, монахини, миряне, мирянки.

В буддизме Тхеравады термин "сангха" означает
- Сангху монахов, в которую этот мирянин не входит, потому что он мирянин
- Сангху благородных, куда этот мирянин может войти, если достигнет состояния "благородной личности". вряд ли он является её членом при принятии прибежища.

см. подробнее http://www.theravada.su/translations/File/179#p8929

Также напоминаю вам слова Будды из Абхасита сутты :



> Монахи, эти двое клевещут на Татхагату. Какие двое? Тот, кто объясняет несказанное и неизречённое Татхагатой как сказанное и изречённое Татхагатой и тот, кто объясняет сказанное и изречённое Татхагатой как несказанное и неизречённое Татхагатой. Эти двое клевещут на Татхагату.


Ваш взгляд на церемонию принятия прибежища как на таинство низложен путём цитат из канона, а также мнением монахов (в том числе известных). Вы в защиту своей теории о таинстве не привели ничего кроме своих соображений. На этом спор считаю законченным.

----------

Vladiimir (15.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (15.01.2013), Топпер- (15.01.2013), Фил (16.01.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Членом Сангхи он не становится. Он становится членом четырёхчастного собрания последователей Будды - монахи, монахини, миряне, мирянки.
> 
> В буддизме Тхеравады термин "сангха" означает
> - Сангху монахов, в которую этот мирянин не входит, потому что он мирянин
> - Сангху благородных, куда этот мирянин может войти, если достигнет состояния "благородной личности". вряд ли он является её членом при принятии прибежища.


Иногда четырёхчастное собрание назвают четырёхчастной сангхой. Я в этом смысле.

----------


## Eugeny

Лично я после принятия официального принятия прибежища пару дней ходил в состоянии подобном прострации,ощущение было как будто выпал на время из традиционного положения в социуме,и потом по новой встраиваешь себя в социум но уже в другом качестве,это непередаваемое ощущение,и никак не может сравниться с самовольным принятием прибежища,по своему собственному опыту могу сказать.

----------

Joy (15.01.2013), Volkoff (30.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (02.02.2013), Сергей Ч (15.01.2013), Топпер- (15.01.2013)

----------


## Joy

> А разве помимо Благородного Восьмеричного Пути, этой _древней дороги которой  шли Истинно Само-Пробуждённые прежних времён_ (определение данное Буддой) есть ещё какой-то путь? Просто Будды открывают этот путь самостоятельно, когда в мире нет Дхаммы. Те, кто, следуя по проложенному ими пути, достигают Пробуждения, называются Арахантами.


и тхеравадинский и махаянский методы являются частными проявлениями Восьмеричного Пути (которым могут следовать как монахи, так и миряне: есть Благородный Восьмеричный монашеский и мирянческий Пути соответственно). 




> А при чём здесь Тхеравада? Тхеравада - это одна из школ буддизма, основанная на Палийском каноне. В Вашей ссылке говорится о Хинаяне, т.е. о каких-то внутримахаянских разделениях, которые никаким образом Тхеравады не касаются.


простите, там действительно о Хинаяне как средстве, однако же согласитесь: в тхеравадинской практике мотивация личного освобождения играет большую роль, чем при взращивании бодхичитты. 
Отсюда логически можно предположить, что Тхеравада сохранится в подлинном виде дольше, несмотря на некоторую вольность этого рассуждения.




> p.s. как по мне, так разделение на "махаяну" и "хинаяну" заключается именно в мотивации достичь пробуждения каждого отдельно взятого практикующего (с мыслью о благе других или только лишь о своём благе), а не во всех этих формальных разделениях, навешиваемых на целые школы.


воистину так.

----------

Дмитрий С (15.01.2013), Кайто Накамура (15.01.2013), Сергей Ч (15.01.2013)

----------

